# AEW Dynamite if you like it you gotta fight some men for it



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

*AEW World Tag Team Title*: The Acclaimed (c) vs. FTR
*TNT Title*: Samoa Joe (c) vs. Darby Allin
*Dynamite Diamond Ring Battle Royal*: 'Jungle Boy' Jack Perry, Dalton Castle, Matt Hardy, Ethan Page, Ricky Starks, Brian Cage, Shawn Dean, more competitors TBA
Claudio Castagnoli & Wheeler Yuta vs. Jake Hager & Daniel Garcia
Jade Cargill, Leila Grey & Red Velvet vs. Kiera Hogan, Skye Blue & Madison Rayne
Jamie Hayter talks with Tony Schiavone
Fans will hear from MJF


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Another match for Darby to lose despite him drawing better ratings at his peak than the corpse of Samoa Joe. Or any other TNT champion in recent memory, really.

Eyeroll me, baby.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Another match for Darby to lose despite him drawing better ratings at his peak than the corpse of Samoa Joe. Or any other TNT champion in recent memory, really.
> 
> Eyeroll me, baby.


Samoa Joe really fucking sucks. He is absolutely one I am glad I missed out on watching during my two decade hiatus from wrestling.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Will MJF have to turn this ring in?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

They're giving away one of the biggest matches they can do (Acclaimed vs FTR) with no build up a week after one of the opponents lost clean. Very strange. Makes you wonder if FTR gave their notice they won't be re-signing or something.



bdon said:


> Samoa Joe really fucking sucks. He is absolutely one I am glad I missed out on watching during my two decade hiatus from wrestling.


Now I don't agree with that. Joe at his physical peak was an absolutely awesome wrestler, both on the mic and in ring. Before TNA fucked it up in regualar TNA fashion, he was going on to become their biggest star due to the buyrates he helped generate. Unfortunately his body has just been failing him for a long time now and he hung around in TNA way longer than he should have. He and Vince Russo didn't like each other so that also negatively impacted him, obviously.

He can still turn it up occasionally. He gave Karrion Kross one of the best matches of his career in NXT not too long ago.

Now would I be pushing him in 2022 over the likes of Darby Allin? Absolutely not.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Guessing Gunns to cost FTR the match thus setting up Gunns VS FTR for Final Battle. And then FTR get built back up for the proper rematch between Acclaimed VS FTR rematch at Revolution.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

God I hated this show.

The booking was predictable.

How many times is that guy gonna lose? It was so obvious.

She can't wrestle.

He can't cut a promo, why did they give him a mic?

I'm so done with AEW.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> God I hated this show.
> 
> The booking was predictable.
> 
> ...


This show hasn't happened yet bud


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> God I hated this show.
> 
> The booking was predictable.
> 
> ...


i hope it gets better for you next next week brother


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Scuba Steve said:


> This show hasn't happened yet bud


....and yet I know how the thread will turn out.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

bdon said:


> Samoa Joe really fucking sucks. He is absolutely one I am glad I missed out on watching during my two decade hiatus from wrestling.


From 2003-2009ish Samoa Joe was one of the best performers in the world. He was much faster, a bit lighter and one of the most believable bad assets in all of wrestling. TNA didn’t book him too well after Angle beat him. 

ROH was where he worked best. I suppose TNA got some of his prime as well.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Acclaimed should and probably will beat FTR. Don't get me wrong, FTR are better workers and generally a better tag team with more experience and matches under their belts. But The Acclaimed are a red hot act created by AEW, the top merchandise sellers in the company (their tee recently passed Punk as #1 seller in 2022), and one of the best 18-49 (key demo) performers. You don't pull the rug under them on a standard Dynamite.

FTR's loss can be caused by the Gunns or even maybe the Kingdom, who FTR pushed for AEW to bring in (and have mysteriously gone missing since Wardlow vs. Taven, which makes me think they may come back with Cole or something).

The quite sudden nature of this match, UNLESS it leads to a series a la Acclaimed vs. Swerve In Our Glory, makes me wonder if TK feels FTR are leaving next April and will begin the phase out process now. Or it could just be an attempted ratings grab, but ratings are seasonal and this period of the year was weak in 2019 and 2021 also.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> The Acclaimed should and probably will beat FTR. Don't get me wrong, FTR are better workers and generally a better tag team with more experience and matches under their belts. But The Acclaimed are a red hot act created by AEW, the top merchandise sellers in the company (their tee recently passed Punk as #1 seller in 2022), and one of the best 18-49 (key demo) performers. You don't pull the rug under them on a standard Dynamite.
> 
> FTR's loss can be caused by the Gunns or even maybe the Kingdom, who FTR pushed for AEW to bring in (and have mysteriously gone missing since Wardlow vs. Taven, which makes me think they may come back with Cole or something).
> 
> The quite sudden nature of this match, UNLESS it leads to a series a la Acclaimed vs. Swerve In Our Glory, makes me wonder if TK feels FTR are leaving next April and will begin the phase out process now. Or it could just be an attempted ratings grab, but ratings are seasonal and this period of the year was weak in 2019 and 2021 also.


their loss is def caused by the Gunns

will be twice in a row and i guess become the title match for ROH tag titles?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> From 2003-2009ish Samoa Joe was one of the best performers in the world. He was much faster, a bit lighter and one of the most believable bad assets in all of wrestling. TNA didn’t book him too well after Angle beat him.
> 
> ROH was where he worked best. I suppose TNA got some of his prime as well.


It is a burial of the entire business of wrestling and everyone on the roster every time he does that goofy, “I’m just going to nonchalantly walk out of the way of dives” bullshit. It’s so fucking pretentious in the most, Bill Goldberg “I’m a REAL tough guy, so I won’t play along with your dumb shit”, mark-for-yourself, all while being a fucking person in a scripted fight bullshit.

Newsflash Joe! You ain’t tough. Your shit is as fake as there’s. It’s a performance art you goofy fucking bastard. Play along.

The entire locker room should Private Pyle his fat ass with socks and soap bars for burying them.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> their loss is def caused by the Gunns
> 
> will be twice in a row and i guess become the title match for ROH tag titles?


It’s the most logical build to Final Battle. But this is 2022 pro wrasslin’ so we shall see…


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

theshape31 said:


> It’s the most logical build to Final Battle. But this is 2022 pro wrasslin’ so we shall see…


Agreed though I suppose they could always have The Kingdom cost FTR and do that match instead at Final Battle. They have previously confronted and attacked FTR on the 10/14 episode of Rampage. 

Could have The Gunns attack FTR in the post match at FB to set something up between both teams for AEW TV.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

This thread should be titled No Scissoring, just fists.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> This thread should be titled No Scissoring, just fists.


More like “No Self-awareness, Just bitchfests”.

Fucking hell. I really used to like Dax, too. Lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Joe was slapped in the face by Nash backstage and did nothing. He plays a badass on television.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> More like “No Self-awareness, Just bitchfests”.
> 
> Fucking hell. I really used to like Dax, too. Lol


I hear you, but my post was a reference to an old FTR shirt from their WWE days. I have always liked Dax and Cash because they have good minds for the industry and can work with anyone, but their online bitching just seems whiny. If they had proof of the Young Bucks stuff, then I would understand. It could be them working, but it has been going on for quite a while with zero payoff.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> I hear you, but my post was a reference to an old FTR shirt from their WWE days. I have always liked Dax and Cash because they have good minds for the industry and can work with anyone, but their online bitching just seems whiny. If they had proof of the Young Bucks stuff, then I would understand. It could be them working, but it has been going on for quite a while with zero payoff.
> View attachment 140843


Oh, I knew the reference. That’s why I specifically mentioned Dax, who lacks all self-awareness and has an elevated view of his self-worth.

Dude thinks he is a money maker.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> I hear you, but my post was a reference to an old FTR shirt from their WWE days. I have always liked Dax and Cash because they have good minds for the industry and can work with anyone, but their online bitching just seems whiny. If they had proof of the Young Bucks stuff, then I would understand. It could be them working, but it has been going on for quite a while with zero payoff.
> View attachment 140843


They literally do not bitch though. It’s just a false narrative. Sometimes they troll, that’s all.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> They literally do not bitch though. It’s just a false narrative. Sometimes they troll, that’s all.


They have cried about their slot in the greater wrestling world everywhere they have been.

And by “they”, I mean Dax.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Oh, I knew the reference. That’s why I specifically mentioned Dax, who lacks all self-awareness and has an elevated view of his self-worth.
> 
> Dude thinks he is a money maker.


I also look at the opposite of this in Athena. She never complained about her spot in WWE even after she was released. The she comes in hot in AEW, loses her title match and starts working Dark. Instead of complaining, she spent her time on Dark working on a new character. That gimmick is really working for her and she will be rewarded as ROH Women's champion.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Prized Fighter said:


> This thread should be titled No Scissoring, just fists.


And bait team flare into a that sounds sexual?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> I also look at the opposite of this in Athena. She never complained about her spot in WWE even after she was released. The she comes in hot in AEW, loses her title match and starts working Dark. Instead of complaining, she spent her time on Dark working on a new character. That gimmick is really working for her and she will be rewarded as ROH Women's champion.


While not a fan of her enough to keep up with her Dark stories, I definitely can appreciate this.

Every wrestler should have some level of ego. Every single person working any job for that matter…should have some level of ego. Anything worth doing is worth doing right.

You should want to be the best at any thing you do. When I was just starting on the water as a deckhand, I can assure you no one worked or tried harder than I did. I was 144 pounds soaking wet, having to tote 70 pound ratchets, 50 pound wires, chain links, shackles, etc 2 and 3 couplings out (each coupling is 200’ long).

I did not see a promotion beyond deckhand for nearly 3 years, likely due to living further north than our offices. Guys I started with who gave half the effort were moving up, seeing pay raises, playing golf with port captains on their days off, etc. Would have been real easy to feel some sort of way.

I never cried or complained. I put my nose to the grind and continued doing me. When I had my captain’s license in hand, the office was shocked to hear my captain at the time requesting I be placed on a boat as pilot. They basically didn’t know I existed, because I simply didn’t rock the boat. A hidden gem right under their noses for 5.5 years.

I really do appreciate FTR’s seriousness of the craft, and their ability to make the audience care about themselves AND their opponent each night.

But I do not appreciate the crying and whining every time they don’t get their way. Dax Harwood loves to talk tough with that good Ol’ boy, North Carolina charm bullshit, but it is VERY unbecoming of any man to cry and complain about what they have or do not have.

As the leader of a household, we do not have the luxury of complaining and pointing the fingers at who/what is or isn’t standing in the way of our dreams. If we fail, no matter the reason, our families do not eat. If we fail, our families do not have a roof over their heads. If we fail, those little eyes looking to us for guidance do not LEARN the things needed to FIND success in THEIR journies.

Dax Harwood and Punky Brewster are not two men that I would enjoy knowing.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> God I hated this show.
> 
> The booking was predictable.
> 
> ...


Thank you for writing down my notes deputy. 😁


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

When the sun has eventually engulfed the earth these dipshit factions will still be feuding. Holy shit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Irish Jet said:


> When the sun has eventually engulfed the earth these dipshit factions will still be feuding. Holy shit.


…

…

It was the Bucks’ fault.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599184488306614272


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I thought today was Wednesday.

I'll just back the fuck up right on outta here until tomorrow.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> I thought today was Wednesday.
> 
> I'll just back the fuck up right on outta here until tomorrow.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The fact that Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia are thankfully advertised tomorrow night on Dynamite automatically makes this a must-see show.

We are blessed to see both of those rising young talents get the TV spotlight that they rightfully deserve 🙏


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> The fact that Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia are thankfully advertised tomorrow night on Dynamite automatically makes this a must-see show.
> 
> We are blessed to see both of those rising young talents get the TV spotlight that they rightfully deserve 🙏


Reminder of how quickly people tune out when The Human Sleeping Pills are in a match. They even manage to make trios matches look popular which is an amazing feat:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> Reminder of how quickly people tune out when* The Human Sleeping Pills* are in a match.


Who?

That's not a tag team in the division.



> They even manage to make trios matches look popular which is an amazing feet:
> 
> 
> View attachment 141197


I like how you conveniently selected certain statistics to suit your misleading narrative when there's clear evidence of Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia maintaining viewers throughout the 1st half hour of Dynamite over a month ago (on October 26th) that debunked this false myth about them 'killing' viewership.

It's funny how Dynamite's overall ratings seemed to be higher when Tony Khan advertised both of those great talents on the show beforehand.

Ever since they stopped advertising both of those men on Dynamite, there just happened to be a minor dip in viewership during their absence of in-ring action on TV.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Who?
> 
> That's not a tag team in the division.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah? Who else was in the segments with them? And what happened when it was just them with each other? Oh.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> Oh yeah? Who else was in the segments with them? And what happened when it was just them with each other? Oh.


Huh, it's interesting how the segments that end up having these random ratings fluctuations/dips during these main events seems to (falsely) be blamed on Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia for no good reason; but yet they conveniently get no credit when they clearly maintained/held the viewership during the first 25-30+ minutes of Dynamite (even though they were working with the *SAME* established stars on either end of the show).

It's almost like there's this biased agenda against both Yuta and Garcia (where nobody else wants to see them succeed in spite of their obvious talent) that comes across as hypocritical.

You're not going to see me blame anyone for these unpredictable dips in viewership no matter who's involved in these AEW matches/segments.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Huh, it's interesting how the segments that end up having these random ratings fluctuations/dips during these main events seems to (falsely) be blamed on Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia for no good reason; but yet they conveniently get no credit when they clearly maintained/held the viewership during the first 25-30+ minutes of Dynamite (even though they were working with the *SAME* established stars on either end of the show).
> 
> It's almost like there's this biased agenda against both Yuta and Garcia (where nobody else wants to see them succeed in spite of their obvious talent) that comes across as hypocritical.
> 
> You're not going to see me blame anyone for these unpredictable dips in viewership no matter who's involved in these AEW matches/segments.


There is a bias. People see them and start changing the channel.

Me: Obvious things that are easily predicable happen.

You: Wow all this is so unpredictable and random. No one can explain these dips in the ratings that are obvious to everyone else.

I really actually want to see a vlog of an entire day of you just interacting with the world.

"Whoa where did that bus come from? It came out of no where without any predictable schedule!"

"An eclipse! I love these completely random, unpredictable events! I wish I could know when the next one will be!"

"Why are all these stores closed? Let me check the date...December 25th. Weird, why would all these stores just be closed completely randomly?"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> There is a bias. People see them and start changing the channel.


That's not really true though since the overall viewership is in the middle of a temporary dip, and it's taking place during a time when neither Wheeler Yuta + Daniel Garcia are advertised for TV matches beforehand (up until this upcoming Wednesday)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> That's not really true though since the overall viewership is in the middle of a temporary dip, and it's taking place during a time when neither Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia are advertised for TV matches beforehand (up until this upcoming Wednesday)


We are in the middle of a temporary dip? You seeing the future in your parallel universe now? I thought all this was random and unpredictable. How is it you are now making predictions?

You are just saying what you WISH to be true, which is not at all based on data or reality.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> We are in the middle of a temporary dip? You seeing the future in your parallel universe now? I thought all this was random and unpredictable. How is it you are now making predictions?
> 
> You are just saying what you WISH to be true, which is not at all based on data or reality.


We are randomly in this temporary dip, which will inevitably end soon because they'll undoubtedly regain even more viewers within the next couple of months after the holiday season (like they always do every time that the company gets counted out)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> We are randomly in this temporary dip, which will inevitably end soon because they'll undoubtedly regain even more viewers within the next couple of months after the holiday season (like they always do every time that the company gets counted out)


They certainly will if they improve the booking and stop having trios tournaments and Garcia (broom) vs Yuta (dustpan) that chase away viewers.

There is this concept you may want to read up on called cause and effect. It worries me you might actually believe all this is random.

Was the increase in ratings during the 80's and Monday Night War/Attitude Era just random? Or did things actually shown on screen cause them to increase? The opposite is true as well. If you have nonstop heatless, meaningless matches with no/poor story and no/poor build, you are going to non-randomly and completely predictably lose viewers.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> The fact that Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia are thankfully advertised tomorrow night on Dynamite automatically makes this a must-see show.
> 
> We are blessed to see both of those rising young talents get the TV spotlight that they rightfully deserve 🙏


I can't decide which meme is getting more long in the tooth. The ironic @bdon Hashing blame the Bucks thing or you going yamcha with these two dudes. Please for the love of God no fan fiction in the Rants section.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> They certainly will if they improve the booking and stop having trios tournaments and Garcia (broom) vs Yuta (dustpan) that chase away viewers.
> 
> There is this concept you may want to read up on called cause and effect. It worries me you might actually believe all this is random.
> 
> Was the increase in ratings during the 80's and Monday Night War/Attitude Era just random? Or did things actually shown on screen cause them to increase? The opposite is true as well. If you have nonstop heatless, meaningless matches with no/poor story and no/poor build, you are going to non-randomly and completely predictably lose viewers.


Nah, they successfully managed to reach 1+ million viewers multiple times with the Elite competing in these thrilling trios matches PLUS Wheeler Yuta + Daniel Garcia being prominent acts on TV, and they'll inevitably draw 1+ million viewers multiple times again *with* those 5 talented guys being featured on Dynamite too.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, they successfully managed to reach 1+ million viewers multiple times with the Elite competing in these thrilling trios matches PLUS Wheeler Yuta + Daniel Garcia being prominent acts on TV, and they'll inevitably draw 1+ million viewers multiple times again *with* those 5 talented guys being featured on Dynamite too.


I sincerely appreciate all the comedy you inject into this place.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

CM Buck said:


> I can't decide which meme is getting more long in the tooth. The ironic @bdon Hashing blame the Bucks thing or you going yamcha with these two dudes. Please for the love of God no fan fiction in the Rants section.


I genuinely just do *not* want to see both men get depushed soon just because they're extremely unpopular on here.

I'm really hoping nothing bad happens to either man 

They're way too talented to be low-carders or jobbers.

Edit:

For the record, I really hope that the lack of smileys/emoticons doesn't make me come across as ironic or sarcastic btw. It's just really tricky to get the tone of these points across on text.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Here for Hayter and Acclaimed vs FTR.

Hope the battle royal is good because they aren't usually. I suppose Starks my win but maybe they'll give it to Jack Perry to give him the appearance of having momentum.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Looking forward to:

-Acclaimed/FTR
-Joe/Darby
-All 3 ‘We Hear From’s

For a second I thought, “wait, no trios?”. But that’s actually a good thing considering I’m suffering from a bit of trios fatigue. I think a week off is necessary right about now. Maybe a best of 7 was a bit much, after all. A best of 3 feels pretty spot on.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> I genuinely just do *not* want to see both men get depushed soon just because they're extremely unpopular on here.
> 
> I'm really hoping nothing bad happens to either man
> 
> ...


Hopefully they find success getting more talented guys over. Honestly a good jobber/enhancement talent is underrated. Guys who can make their opponent look good even while being completely boring, personality vacuums themselves need to be better identified for that role. It only worked for 100 years in wrestling.

No one goes to the movies to see the stunt doubles. But they make the action sequences look good. Use them to get your actual stars over. That is what move-doers are for.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> I genuinely just do *not* want to see both men get depushed soon just because they're extremely unpopular on here.
> 
> I'm really hoping nothing bad happens to either man
> 
> ...


I get that but you bang on about em like they are sami over or Seth Rollins level where thousands of people notice their absence. That's not the case. They're ziggler 2022 level at best.

Dude if they were as popular as you were suggesting there would be Yuta and Garcia signatures all over the forum like when Seth cashed in money in the bank or ziggler when he was sole survivor in 2014 or 15. 

We can't even get people bothered enough to make troll accounts like the way Kentucky and Dan the man Cape for Rollins and Owens. You know you've made it then. So atleast concede They're jobbers to the stars at best until we get threads demanding that yuta beats mjf or that Garcia should be beating Omega cause he is a better bout machine


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CM Buck said:


> I get that but you bang on about em like they are sami over or Seth Rollins level where thousands of people notice their absence. That's not the case. They're ziggler 2022 level at best.
> 
> Dude if they were as popular as you were suggesting there would be Yuta and Garcia signatures all over the forum like when Seth cashed in money in the bank or ziggler when he was sole survivor in 2014 or 15.
> 
> We can't even get people bothered enough to make troll accounts like the way Kentucky and Dan the man Cape for Rollins and Owens. You know you've made it then. So atleast concede They're jobbers to the stars at best until we get threads demanding that yuta beats mjf or that Garcia should be beating Omega cause he is a better bout machine


Can I start trolling every post with this, lest we forget? I mean, since this is all just completely random and unpredictable according to DC.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

One Shed said:


> Can I start trolling every post with this, lest we forget? I mean, since this is all just completely random and unpredictable according to DC.
> 
> View attachment 141209


You'd get bored too quickly. You didn't even have the energy to annoy orange Cassidy fans and even he gets more consistent noise than yuta and Garcia


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CM Buck said:


> You'd get bored too quickly. You didn't even have the energy to annoy orange Cassidy fans and even he gets more consistent noise than yuta and Garcia


I am extra bored this week having to spend a week and a half in rural Wyoming for work. Not bored enough to find Garcia or Yuta somewhat interesting, but bored enough to argue with @bdon for a few hours.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> I am extra bored this week having to spend a week and a half in rural Wyoming for work. Not bored enough to find Garcia or Yuta somewhat interesting, but bored enough to argue with @bdon for a few hours.


I still love ya lol

Get outside and enjoy those dark skies! I’d love to be in Wyoming right about now. I’m on the boat currently and was able to check out Jupiter through our binoculars, even able to make out 3 of the moons.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I still love ya lol
> 
> Get outside and enjoy those dark skie! I’d love to be in Wyoming right about now. I’m on the boat right now and was able to check out Jupiter through our binoculars, even able to make out 3 of the moons.


It was fun for the first few days, but after a week I am over it heh. I drove through two blizzards during that time barely able to see ten feet in front of my windshield. It is completely dark right at 5pm which is just weird.

Edit: and obviously I blame the Bucks for causing the blizzards 

Pros:

I got to see awesome views like this moon tonight:










Cons:

I had to drive two hours in a blizzard TWICE:


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> It was fun for the first few days, but after a week I am over it heh. I drove through two blizzards during that time barely able to see ten feet in front of my windshield. It is completely dark right at 5pm which is just weird.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


I have recently rediscovered my childhood fascination with the skies after buying our son a pretty awesome beginner telescope. The wife is ready to kill me, because despite it being Christmas time, I am fighting the urge to buy myself a $2k astrophotography rig for myself to capture deep space objects. 😂😂😂

So yeah, I am jealous of those skies…


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I have recently rediscovered my childhood fascination with the skies after buying our son a pretty awesome beginner telescope. The wife is ready to kill me, because despite it being Christmas time, I am fighting the urge to buy myself a $2k astrophotography rig for myself to capture deep space objects. 😂😂😂
> 
> So yeah, I am jealous of those skies…


It is worth it, telescopes are awesome. I got to spend a very cold night on top of Mauna Kea a few years ago star gazing. Was able to clearly see Jupiter and its largest four moons. My fault for not realizing there would be snow on top of the tallest mountain in Hawaii.

I love that with today's telescopes even for the amateur you can just program in all the coordinates and it will take you right there and record everything.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> It is worth it, telescopes are awesome. I got to spend a very cold night on top of Mauna Kea a few years ago star gazing. Was able to clearly see Jupiter and its largest four moons. My fault for not realizing there would be snow on top of the tallest mountain in Hawaii.
> 
> I love that with today's telescopes even for the amateur you can just program in all the coordinates and it will take you right there and record everything.


Yep. The one I bought our son was a relatively cheap refractor and has a phone mount that uses a mirror to plate solve the night sky, so with a few touches on the phone, it’s pointing him exactly where to find everything.

I’m really fighting the urge for one of those “goto” rigs with star tracking and all of that.

Crazy tech, man.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

One Shed said:


> I am extra bored this week having to spend a week and a half in rural Wyoming for work. Not bored enough to find Garcia or Yuta somewhat interesting, but bored enough to argue with @bdon for a few hours.


Atleast it's not Montana or Delaware


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> That's not really true though since the overall viewership is in the middle of a temporary dip


----------



## RyRyLloyd (May 23, 2020)

The booking of Darby Allin continues to be the absolute weirdest trope of Tony Khan’s. Easily up there as a top five consistently over performer in the company - seemingly about to take the loss tonight against an over-the-hill Samoa Joe. I get the end goal is for a strong Joe to put over Wardlow, but it should not come at a cost of a Darby Allin loss. At least let Joe beat a size guy that doesn’t matter as much to the product.

Hoping we get Wardlow costing Joe the TNT Title tonight, strap Darby and go from there. Unlikely though.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Looking forward to the confrontation between MJF and Danielson cause you know it's coming after last week. I have a feeling this promo will steal the show and kickstart the biggest fued they can possibly do right now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RyRyLloyd said:


> The booking of Darby Allin continues to be the absolute weirdest trope of Tony Khan’s. Easily up there as a top five consistently over performer in the company - seemingly about to take the loss tonight against an over-the-hill Samoa Joe. I get the end goal is for a strong Joe to put over Wardlow, but it should not come at a cost of a Darby Allin loss. At least let Joe beat a size guy that doesn’t matter as much to the product.
> 
> Hoping we get Wardlow costing Joe the TNT Title tonight, strap Darby and go from there. Unlikely though.


Darby usually loses the first match and then wins the blow off gimmick match. So, maybe this is setting up a future Darby TNT title win? Darby is one of the best ever TNT champions, so maybe he could set this belt back on track


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RyRyLloyd said:


> The booking of Darby Allin continues to be the absolute weirdest trope of Tony Khan’s. Easily up there as a top five consistently over performer in the company - seemingly about to take the loss tonight against an over-the-hill Samoa Joe. I get the end goal is for a strong Joe to put over Wardlow, but it should not come at a cost of a Darby Allin loss. At least let Joe beat a size guy that doesn’t matter as much to the product.
> 
> Hoping we get Wardlow costing Joe the TNT Title tonight, strap Darby and go from there. Unlikely though.


I wonder who in the back is jealous of Darby to cause sun a thing?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RyRyLloyd said:


> The booking of Darby Allin continues to be the absolute weirdest trope of Tony Khan’s. Easily up there as a top five consistently over performer in the company - seemingly about to take the loss tonight against an over-the-hill Samoa Joe. I get the end goal is for a strong Joe to put over Wardlow, but it should not come at a cost of a Darby Allin loss. At least let Joe beat a size guy that doesn’t matter as much to the product.
> 
> Hoping we get Wardlow costing Joe the TNT Title tonight, strap Darby and go from there. Unlikely though.


TK loves him some old WWE dudes. 

The fact that TK sees Joe as a bigger deal than home grown Darby says a lot.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jay Trotter said:


> Looking forward to the confrontation between MJF and Danielson cause you know it's coming after last week. I have a feeling this promo will steal the show and kickstart the biggest fued they can possibly do right now.


Hope so!


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

So many seeds being planted


Spoiler



for an FTR heel turn




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600529122488242182


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600526086286327809


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600577318245777431


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ass Boys gonna ruin FTR vs Acclaimed


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Even though he's not on the card, i do hope Kenny appears somehow. I need my Wednesday dose of Omega.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> Even though he's not on the card, i do hope Kenny appears somehow. I need my Wednesday dose of Omega.


isn’t there a best of 7 tonight??


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

theshape31 said:


> For a second I thought, “wait, no trios?”





LifeInCattleClass said:


> isn’t there a best of 7 tonight??


I know old man, my memory is starting tap out too.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> isn’t there a best of 7 tonight??


Nope!

They are using this week as a BYE week I guess, much to the happiness of some people here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> Nope!
> 
> They are using this week as a BYE week I guess, much to the happiness of some people here.


damn man, sucks -i was looking forward to it

first 3 has been awesome

oh well, FTR v Acclaimed should be good

Darby v Joe too


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> damn man, sucks -i was looking forward to it
> 
> first 3 has been awesome
> 
> ...


Yeah both of those should be great, tag match especially.

I kinda wonder if FTR go heel and win here, there are a couple little teases. Think Dax tweeted something to the extent of "nothing matters if we don't win," so they might end up resorting to using NEFARIOUS MEANS to win.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

What I'm hoping is that they give Omega a Rampage match. It's been a while since we had a singles bout from Kenny.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Ass Boys gonna ruin FTR vs Acclaimed


I think The Gunns red herring and it will be The Kingdom who cost FTR tonight. 

Thinking Gunns VS FTR will happen on AEW TV not on ROH.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> What I'm hoping is that they give Omega a Rampage match. It's been a while since we had a singles bout from Kenny.


If they do like Kenny vs any of Death Triangle in a singles match, I'm definitely watching Rampage (granted I'm gonna watch Rampage anyway LOL)

Have Kenny and Penta had a singles match, yet?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Geeee said:


> If they do like Kenny vs any of Death Triangle in a singles match, I'm definitely watching Rampage (granted I'm gonna watch Rampage anyway LOL)
> 
> Have Kenny and Penta had a singles match, yet?


At All In.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I know The Acclaimed are hot right now but I would honestly strap up FTR tonight. Enough of the Scissoring lol.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tell it like it is said:


> What I'm hoping is that they give Omega a Rampage match. It's been a while since we had a singles bout from Kenny.


The only way Khan’d make me watch Rampage again.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Juice Robinson on the Dark Elevation taping before the show (vs. Hagane Shinno).

The Kingdom also worked the show, their first appearance since Taven lost to Wardlow in October. Wonder if they interfere in FTR/Acclaimed?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I agree with this lovely woman:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600646181662638081


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pulling for FTR tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What town is Dynamite in tonight?


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> What town is Dynamite in tonight?


Cedar Rapids, Iowa


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> What town is Dynamite in tonight?


Austin


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

150k viewers gone after seeing these 2 starting the show lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The revolution is indeed televised!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Regal currently recovering at a medical facility in Stamford, CT.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

This Ricky Starks feller looks like a malnourished Dawyne Johnson


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I thought Tony said The Acclaimed vs FTR was starting the show?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pulling for Starks here. Take the ring only MJF has held.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!

Orange Cassidy is getting some TV time here!


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Pulling for The Natural!



Spoiler



Ricky wins.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Pulling for Starks here. Take the ring only MJF has held.


It'd be fun to see a match for the title and ring as well since Starks has that eventually.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Feels like we haven’t seen Dustin Rhodes in months


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW starts with a bunch of guys in the ring again 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

If Dalton Castle doesn't win, I am going to riot in my room.

#LetsGoDalton


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Taz said "Ricky Stawcks" 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The fuck did that guy just do to Matt Hardy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So why isn't Big Ass in the match?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Stawk Stogan 🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why are Ricky Starks and Dustin in a jobber battle royal?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Matt Hardy better keep cooperating with Ethan Page, or else Private Party will have to end up paying a more expensive fine.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The "hes still on contract?" battle royal


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> If Dalton Castle doesn't win, I am going to riot in my room.
> 
> #LetsGoDalton


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jesus this goofiness


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Starks wins, he faces MJF twice. You'd assume he beats MJF for the ring but not the title.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dalton Castle is always fun to watch perform in the ring.

THE BOYZ SAVED HIM!!!!

Edit:

Oh, never mind. He got eliminated. I jinxed the guy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

FUCK THIS SHIT

AND BY THE BORING, UNCHARASMATIC STERIOD MACHINE


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

@Eastwood pick going out early


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

La Parka said:


> The "hes still on contract?" battle royal


Miro still missing tho.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Dalton Castle looks like AJ Styles if he were fat and out of shape


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love Dalton Castle!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm guessing Jungle Man wins it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Miro still missing tho.


"We got nothing for you in creative, pal. Now get 15 guys no one has seen for months out there for a battle royal."


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MJF should come out and throw everyone out to retain the ring


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Get rid of picture in picture ads. Just cut to commercials. I'm not watching on that little screen with no sound.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Get rid of picture in picture ads. Just cut to commercials. I'm not watching on that little screen with no sound.


Just get a giant TV and zoom in.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I'm guessing Jungle Man wins it


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Get rid of picture in picture ads. Just cut to commercials. I'm not watching on that little screen with no sound.


Theres a Vince Vaughn christmas movie advertisement from about 15 years ago on my TV. 

Might cost them a few viewers tbh


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shawn Dean still in there 👀


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lee Moriarty is still alive!! 

Edit:

Why the fuck did I just jinx him?


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

TBS in the WNY Market is frozen on a scene from Big Bang Theory. Havent seen a second of the show yet.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

$150,000 RING


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Big Cass being a big ass 😭


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Please let Matt Hardy win so I can have the biggest laugh!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did Ethan Page dye his hair?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

JB eliminated

The crowd


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Broke Neck Ass Jungle Man lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

JUNGLE BOY IS BROKEN IN HALF


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Shawn Dean is 2-0 against MJF!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jungle Boy.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Let’s go, Ricky Stocks!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, imagine if Matt Hardy won this whole Battle Royal.

That'd be _excellent_.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this final 4 is like when you had royal rumbles on n64 with your friends and the final 4 was al snow, pat petterson, trish stratus and rikishi


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> So why isn't Big Ass in the match?


Bayley's big ass 🥵🥵


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I kind of want a surprise to just come down and win


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Man, imagine if Matt Hardy won this whole Battle Royal.
> 
> That'd be _excellent_.


Not even you could possibly want that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Did not like the look of that chokeslam by Morrissey.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Wtf was Shawn dean even doing in the match ? Much less the final four ?

also since when was Matt a heel ?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

La Parka said:


> @Eastwood pick going out early


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

The fact mat hardy is still in this LMAO theyll never learn


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shawn Dean misses his chance to go 3-0 over the world champ.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Broken


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tetsuya Naito would be proud of that Tornado DDT off the ropes


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I speak for the entire audience. Nobody cares about this Matt Hardy story.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Ricky Stawk Stogan 🤣


Ricky Starks looks like Bayley 😂


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hot crowd tonight!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> this final 4 is like when you had royal rumbles on n64 with your friends and the final 4 was al snow, pat petterson, trish stratus and rikishi


Ah, so I was not the only one who wanted to shove Trish's face in my ass...er I mean in Rikishi's ass...in a video game. Yeah.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The ending of this Battle Royal was *absolutely *good with the winner here


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I didn’t quite get this. So Starks won the number one contendership tournament AND the dynamite diamond ring battle royale for an additional title shot ??


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Stocks vs Austin Theory 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hope Starks actually gets a good push this time.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> Man, imagine if Matt Hardy won this whole Battle Royal.
> 
> That'd be _excellent_.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DRose1994 said:


> I didn’t quite get this. So Starks won the number one contendership tournament AND the dynamite diamond ring battle royale for an additional title shot ??


Battle Royale not for a title shot. It's for the ring


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh shit; Ricky Starks now has to immediately deal with Mister Jerk Face here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DRose1994 said:


> Wtf was Shawn dean even doing in the match ? Much less the final four ?
> 
> also since when was Matt a heel ?


History with MJF because he bet him via Dq before


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MJF threw gum on that fan and I don't think dude even noticed.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

DRose1994 said:


> also since when was Matt a heel ?


The Firm owns his contract



CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Broken


Matt Hardy or Jungle Boy?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

MJF is easily the best champ they had next to Omega


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Right winner, if predictable.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I feel this monster push for Starks is a tad rushed. Not so long ago, he lost to Hook for the FTW title, and he got squashed by Powerhouse Hobbs at a PPV


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> I speak for the entire audience. Nobody cares about this Matt Hardy story.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750569043309060096


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> I didn’t quite get this. So Starks won the number one contendership tournament AND the dynamite diamond ring battle royale for an additional title shot ??


Yeah it's redundant, but it's solid enough to make him feel semi worthy since he's clearly cannon fodder.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mutant God said:


> The Firm owns his contract
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Hardy or Jungle Boy?


probably JB now


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Why doesn't Starks just punch him in the face?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The real reason why is because of you Hawk Hogan! 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MJF can't talk that way to a young god like Ricky Starks 😭


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Mutant God said:


> Why doesn't Starks just punch him in the face?


Not in the script.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dollar Store Dwyane haha.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Dollar store Dwayne!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully, Ricky gets a clap back, cuz he's getting buried a bit here


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The pebble, lmfaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Fruity pebble


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dollar Store Dwayne...nice.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

MJF is a CM Punk wannabe but with 1/100th of the good looks


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Wow Miz Jr Friedman is saying something


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

MJF looks like he’s standing there in his socks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF and WWE the perfect combo I guess lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MJF vs The Rock taking place at Double or Nothing 2023 confirmed


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Humanoids? Nice Heenan reference.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Here I thought we had two AEW branded stars. But we are still talking about wwe people.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600661729263947776


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dollar Store Dwayne


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF is going off right now!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The absolute truth actually is that Ricky Starks is pretty much just a discount Sonny Siaki 😂


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Pebble says


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RODDY PIPER SHOUT OUT!!!!


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

The ending to that battle royal was done well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF heating his checklist


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

A "please spit in my face, MJF" sign has just been spotted.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The title belt looks so big on MJF around his waist … is it just cause he’s smaller than the other world champs they’ve had so far?


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

He’s exposssessedsssdd


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600662011788107776


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

That's quite the shot at the NWA since this very company has more hours on youtube than network and any time I don't know what's going on, on the show, I'm told I have to go do my homework on youtube to figure it out.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Maxi pad vs Pebble. Sells itself.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright, Starks is great on the mic.

I feel so sick saying that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricky Starks with the CLAP BACK! 👏👏👏👏


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Crowd is hot for this segment.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Starks cutting the promo of his life!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

See what happens when you have two guys who are great promos?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is fucking amazing, holy shit.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Eastwood said:


> Alright, Starks is great on the mic.
> 
> I feel so sick saying that.


The Rock looks up to Ricky Starks, I heard


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If only Starks didn't get settled with Taz and Hobbs for 2 years


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

CM Punk confirmed to be smarter than MJF.

Yes, that counts as a CM Punk reference.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600662481571037188


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

About damn time Starks got some mic time.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Starks out here cutting the promo of his life and shining fucking bright


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Promo going on too long and losing steam.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh no sob story time lol


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ricky tearing the fucking house down!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

This feud is ending next week at Winter is Coming. Makes sense to let them go all out with a long promo tonight


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Slapping the mole off your neck.

Dying here hahahaha.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ricky Starks cutting the promo of his career right here


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Right Here... in Austin!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Promo going on too long and losing steam.


Yeah Starks isn't a guy you want dabbling into sob story I work hard territory.
... Well I don't at least.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lord have mercy


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is MJF defending the belt and ring in the same match? Excalibur said the battle royal winner could pick the time and place.

Great promos and setup for next week though.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I really enjoyed it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600663209681092608


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ricky with a throwback to a coke filled fiery 80’s promo.

Just without the coke.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Take notes, current Universal Champion.

THAT'S how you do a great Spear 👏


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ricky still selling the low blow even after hitting a move. Takes notes move doers.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

was an awesome segment. Can't wait for Starks vs MJF


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

B+ seg


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Starks is holding his dick 😂


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Ricky Starks delivers a better spear than Boreman Reigns


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Best promo in AEW history. Damn.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Best AEW segment in ages.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Ricky Starks is a star. Sign this man to an extension now!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Idk why but I can't even take Darby serious anymore


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricky went to another level with that segment!


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Starks is good.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Most we've seen Miro in months is in a video package lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Darby Allin's TNT title reign in late 2020 through early 2021 is probably my favorite run from that championship lineage so far.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Mox talking is another pee break these days.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Strike Sammy and make Ricky one of the pillars of AEW.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Pretty good promo from Starks. Might have gone a touch long


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Which is next?! They just advertised two things as next! 😂


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Promo was fire on both sides, crazy I never paid attention to how flamboyant Starks is until somebody on Twitter last week said "Ricky Starks with another completely heterosexual promo"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Take notes, current Universal Champion.
> 
> THAT'S how you do a great Spear


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Ricky Starks is such a star! That was an incredible promo and was able to outshine MJF. I’m looking forward to their match!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The pebble has now become a boulder


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Ricky Starks is a star. Sign this man to an extension now!


He really does have IT. Glad he's fully back from that neck injury.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

itsbeenawhile said:


> Promo was fire on both sides, crazy I never paid attention to how flamboyant Starks is until somebody on Twitter last week said "Ricky Starks with another completely heterosexual promo"


Not noticing Rick to Starks is metro as fuck is wild


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was a great post-match promo exchange from both men btw.

Ricky Starks is undoubtedly a future world champion.

Tonight just boosted his stock even more


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Segment started off boring but Starks outshined MJF here on the mic. He killed it. His clap back was better than MJFs


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Starks definitely has some good things going for him.

His attire doesn't work for him though. Needs changing up.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Have been pulling for Ricky to get a proper push for three years now. They better not have him just job to MJF and then disappear into the dimension Miro currently inhabits.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can Mox go on his vacation already?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Boldgerg said:


> Starks definitely has something going for him.
> 
> His attire doesn't work for him though. Needs changing up.


I feel he would look better with long tights instead of trunks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why isn't Mox bleeding? It feels unnatural.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One Shed said:


> Have been pulling for Ricky to get a proper push for three years now. They better not have him just job to MJF and then disappear into the dimension Miro currently inhabits.


Darby about to enter that dimension


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

One Shed said:


> Have been pulling for Ricky to get a proper push for three years now. They better not have him just job to MJF and then disappear into the dimension Miro currently inhabits.


“Challenge accepted” - The “Elite”


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> Starks definitely has some good things going for him.
> 
> His attire doesn't work for him though. Needs changing up.



He looks like he's wearing a fucking diaper.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I agree with Jon Moxley here.

We need less sports entertainment, and more professional wrestling 💓


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

One Shed said:


> Have been pulling for Ricky to get a proper push for three years now. They better not have him just job to MJF and then disappear into the dimension Miro currently inhabits.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If Ricky isn’t at least in the TNT Title picture after this MJF feud, it’ll be a waste.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe 😂


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mox: “Too much talking”

[continues talking]


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HE’S FAT!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Darby. Beat bloated Joe.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Samoa Joe and Pac becoming double champions in 2022 just feels right.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Darby about to enter that dimension


Soon that dimension will have a better roster than on Dynamite.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Battle Royale not for a title shot. It's for the ring


doesn’t the guy who gets the ring get a title shot ? Or is that not a thing ? Thought I heard that.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> I feel he would look better with long tights instead of trunks


100%. The short trunks ain't the one for him.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Look at those fat pieces of shit in the crowd chanting "Joe" to that fatso music 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One Shed said:


> Can Mox go on his vacation already?


It’s been months since this alleged vacation.

Im starting to think TK just let Mox have the parking lot for a week to do whatever he wants.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Seems like Mox is gonna be at Final Battle? Kinda makes it feel like an AEW PPV rather than an ROH one?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

NICE!!!!

They JUST gave a CODY RHODES MENTION!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's about time they found someone who can compete with MJF on the microphone.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600662011788107776

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600663209681092608*


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Asuka842 said:


> If Ricky isn’t at least in the TNT Title picture after this MJF feud, it’ll be a waste.


You mean Intercontinental or US Title picture?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Moxley: There's too much talking

From a guy who's always appearing to talk and is most known for his talking 

[emoji23]


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Darby's punches are definitely up there with the worst ever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

People would pay to see Joe vs Allin. Should have done this on PPV instead of Juice/Joe.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Joe already using the Power of Avoidance.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Darby is lunatic doing that dive with no one there to catch him


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm really hoping that Samoa Joe vs Darby Allin lasts for at least 15 minutes here


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't know how Darby isn't dead yet, he gets tossed around like a rag doll.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Starks cutting the promo of his life, hot damn.

That's the kind of promo that elevates somebody immensely.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> It’s been months since this alleged vacation.
> 
> Im starting to think TK just let Mox have the parking lot for a week to do whatever he wants.


And that thing he wanted was to practice his bleeding.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One Shed said:


> Have been pulling for Ricky to get a proper push for three years now. They better not have him just job to MJF and then disappear into the dimension Miro currently inhabits.


100% agree. I too have been on Stark's bandwagon since his debut.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

At this point, I'm pretty much certain that Darby Allin has 69+ lives.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> People would pay to see Joe vs Allin. Should have done this on PPV instead of Juice/Joe.


and Im not sure how Joe vs Darby came to be … wasn’t Joe feuding with Wardlow?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Eastwood said:


> I don't know how Darby isn't dead yet, he gets tossed around like a rag doll.


If Skaters are good at anything outside of skateboarding, it's falling.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It’s the bald ref, Joe. It takes him 3 minutes to count to 10.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Wtf? Moxley just insulted the promo of MJF and Starks basically with his stupid mic work


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby hasn't been seriously injured in 3.5 years or so of AEW's existence somehow.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Darby's punches are definitely up there with the worst ever.


No one will ever top this.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

These stupid marks chant "TNA sucks" but chant "Joe" wtf? 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, tonight's Dynamite crowd is hotter than these chicken wings that I'm eating right now


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe 😂


Finn Balor vs. Bayley


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> No one will ever top this.


There's Samoa Joe! Its the same fatso 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> 100% agree. I too have been on Stark's bandwagon since his debut.



His face is so fucking punchable, I've never liked Starks, BUT, he is good in the ring and his promo tonight was amazing, I already like this Starks/MJF feud.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe is performing a drawn out murder before our very eyes. 

Just BRUTAL.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Darby makes prime Jeff Hardy look conservative with some of the insane bumps he takes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Darby hasn't been seriously injured in 3.5 years or so of AEW's existence somehow.


Ya done went and jinxed it lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Darby is winning this match. Hope so at least. lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Itiswhatitis said:


> Wtf? Moxley just insulted the promo of MJF and Starks basically with his stupid mic work


Let me talk about how there is too much talking around here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

😂

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600665637168111616


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Man, tonight's Dynamite crowd is hotter than these chicken wings that I'm eating right now



Your ass is gonna be hotter than the crowd tomorrow morning.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> Darby makes prime Jeff Hardy look conservative with some of the insane bumps he takes.


Yeah the shit him, Fenix, and The Bucks do in ring makes Jeff like super safety oriented lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Darby getting a real shit kicking tonight yeesh


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Darby is winning this match. Hope so at least. lol


Hes gonna jerk his fists off and make the comeback 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

One Shed said:


> Let me talk about how there is too much talking around here.


*Which is rich coming from the guy whose promo work is the only thing that's not absolute garbage.*


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Holy Shit that head to the post!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is a massacre.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WHAT THE HELL???

Darby Allin just turned into a freaking helicopter.

I'm so done.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> His face is so fucking punchable, I've never liked Starks, BUT, he is good in the ring and his promo tonight was amazing, I already like this Starks/MJF feud.


I never saw any greatness in him until tonight, but he really does have IT. 

I’m on board the Starks train to Titleville


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

The fans started counting along with the 10 count at two. I don't recall ever seeing them start so early. I think they really thought this would be a count out.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ricky Starks let him have it! I loved it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd mark if Wardlow or Juice appear and Darby rolls up Joe for the W.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

DARBY ALLIN JUST LANDED ON HIS FUCKING SHOULDER!!!


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Joe is performing a drawn out murder before our very eyes.
> 
> Just BRUTAL.


I was literally just thinking, “This is murder in slow motion”.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beat Fat Joe, damn it!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, imagine if Samoa Joe moved out of the way from that Coffin Drop to the outside of the ring.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mox on vacation


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This match is incredible honestly.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn, this match is better than it was 5 seconds ago.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Samoa Joe looks like the monster's keeper at Jaba's Palace from Return of the Jedi that stands there crying after Luke defeats the monster 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly, I'd be really happy to see EITHER of these men winning here


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Austin is hot and I don't mean because it's in central Texas.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Darby's matches are always highly entertaining.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So lame.

Fuck Samoa Joe.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jobby Allin


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn, that ruled. Best Joe match for a good while.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just put Darby on Dark at this point lmao


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, Darby coffin drops Joe from the top to the floor, and suddenly Joe can’t even try to run out the way? He literally walks out of the way of other dives and can’t even try to move now?

Precisely why that spot is dumb as fuck.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is one of the best Dynamite matches in forever, holy shit that ruled. 

Best Joe match in years too. 

Bless Darby.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

What the hell, why is Joe beating Darby


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Darby lost.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Please have a Wardlow appearance.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ricky was great but he’s not on MJF’s level yet. Loved it though. Great segment.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm so over passing out in modern wrestling between AEW and WWE. Just let fuckers take and make the winner look good


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Loved the match. Can't wait for the rematch.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Samoa Joe COUNTERING the Coffin Drop into the Coquina Clutch was FUCKING AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ref bump lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Soooo no Wardlow??? lmao ok makes sense


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Anyone else get worried about how red Joe gets during his matches?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Joe would be a top tier legend if he had rode out of the arena on the skateboard instead.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's Wardlow's fault this beating is happening


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I hope we can do that with Darby's skateboard in Fight Forever


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wardlow don’t give a damn about Darby. Won’t save him


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> So, Darby coffin drops Joe from the top to the floor, and suddenly Joe can’t even try to run out the way? He literally walks out of the way of other dives and can’t even try to move now?
> 
> Precisely why that spot is dumb as fuck.


Similar to how Sting just randomly decides he's done being punished [emoji848][emoji23]


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Where the fuck is Wardlow.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

WOOOO BABY


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Soooo no Wardlow??? lmao ok makes sense


He made his 20 second cameo. What a star!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Little late there “war lord” lmao


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Wardlow will come to help Darby........once his music plays.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

H.B.Rising said:


> Anyone else get worried about how red Joe gets during his matches?


May I introduce you to a Brock Lesnar match? 

Dude turns into a literal muscular tomato.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wardlow looks like Rhyno 😂


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Darby is going to have the body of an arthritic 80 year old at 35.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> He made his 20 second cameo. What a star!


After Darby was already dead! lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wardlow had to finish tying up a couple rats in the back before finally getting out there.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HELL YES!!!!!

ORANGE CASSIDY is getting even MORE TV TIME!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hard to imagine something I want to see less than Trashitty vs Kip.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Orange Cassidy kind of looks like Tyler Breeze 😂


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wardlow!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eastwood said:


> WOOOO BABY
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I would throw some water on you to cool you down, but you're already wet!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kip gonna bring back Miro?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> May I introduce you to a Brock Lesnar match?
> 
> Dude turns into a literal muscular tomato.


They have nothing on Gallows.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Wardlow just a bit late on that save.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Wardlow looks like Rhyno 😂


i thought I was the only one who thought so .. he does look a little like Rhyno


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Ha's didn't hit there. 

But him OC beating Morissey is cool.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The 1st hour of Dynamite has kicked SO much ass so far tonight that I can barely even sit down


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dynamite has really good energy tonight. Big improvement over recent fare.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chill guys. Wardlow was taking a shit. He had a double bean burrito.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Darby "Why did you take so long?"


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I am predicting right now that Kip picks Miro to be Orange Cassidy's opponent.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> The 1st hour of Dynamite has kicked SO much ass so far tonight that I can barely even sit down



That's just your hot wings lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Kip gonna bring back Miro?


Kip should bring back Miro!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Chill guys. Wardlow was taking a shit. He had a double bean burrito.



i wish I was that toilet seat.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Great match, can’t give enough respect to Darby!

OC vs Kip on Rampage? Eh, why not. Hopefully it’ll exceed expectations.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

One Shed said:


> They have nothing on Gallows.


God his arms are so damn shiny. 

It's become distracting in every match I watch of his, because I just hyper focus on his overly tanned, shiny ass arms. 

It's so weird.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I am predicting right now that Kip picks Miro to be Orange Cassidy's opponent.


Imagine booking Miro to return on Rampage and unannounced just to wrestle Trashitty.

Yeah, sadly I can see Tony booking that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Seems like no Jericho for the 2nd week in a row. Has he ever missed two weeks in a row?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Similar to how Sting just randomly decides he's done being punished


Yeah. That’s how adrenaline rushes work. You know, the way mothers lift cars to save their babies?

Joe is just doing a fucking stupid spot that makes no sense within the universe and buries everything else.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

I only recently started watching non-CM Punk stuff once he left. I gotta say…..Orange Cassidy is embarrassing as fuck.


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

Darby Allin vs Samoa Joe was great! The differences in their size and wrestling styles, along with the spots in the match helped solidify Samoa Joe as a monster heel and sell Darby as the underdog you want to root for. I liked the character work from both of them in this one!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Eastwood said:


> i wish I was that toilet seat.


You know you wanna suck on Claudios pepperoni nipples


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Dr. Middy said:


> God his arms are so damn shiny.
> 
> It's become distracting in every match I watch of his, because I just hyper focus on his overly tanned, shiny ass arms.
> 
> It's so weird.



oh my god

SAME


I can't look away.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

theshape31 said:


> Great match, can’t give enough respect to Darby!
> 
> OC vs Kip on Rampage? Eh, why not. Hopefully it’ll exceed expectations.


I think it will. Kip's pretty good in ring.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty awesome first hour.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Seems like no Jericho for the 2nd week in a row. Has he ever missed two weeks in a row?


He got abducted again.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FUCK YES!!!

The AEW audience has officially been blessed with Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia (along with Claudio Castagnoli) wrestling live on TV here tonight 

Plus, we also have the #1 overall wrestling MVP of 2022 coming out at ringside with his fellow BCC members too


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

It still amazes me how Darby can wrestle like that...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Moxley should ditch these losers, the Blackpool Cuckold Club is pointless without Regal there


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I really like that hat.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm really proud to share the same last name as Daniel Garcia right here  👏


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking pepperoni nipples, man

I had pepperoni pizza earlier this week, I still struggle.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hopefully Danielson eventually kicks in all the collective heads of these BCC fucks.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yuta and Garcia need to be banished to ROH forever.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Claudio & Yuta are a good looking tag team. Jake Hager is the only guy in match I don't particularly like.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> It still amazes me how Darby can wrestle like that...


I just think he's so used to doing his ragdoll style and the fact that he's a skater, that he just knows how to fall or something without fucking himself up.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

lol, it sounds like they are going to have Tony bury Regal. That will be awesome.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> FUCK YES!!!
> 
> The AEW audience has officially been blessed with Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia (along with Claudio Castagnoli) wrestling live on TV here tonight
> 
> Plus, we also have the #1 overall wrestling MVP of 2022 coming out at ringside with his fellow BCC members too


Your forced gimmick is in desperate need of a refresh. All of your posts are the same at this point and lacking any spark whatsoever.

Reinvent yourself before you end up a forum jobber posting in bingo halls.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox seconding the BCC is interesting. The BCC has not felt like a faction so much as a group of guys doing their own thing since Blood and Guts. Same thing happened with the Pinnacle last year.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hager thinks championing a purple hat is a gimmick.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Yuta and Garcia need to be banished to ROH forever.


It's like the wrestling Phantom Zone.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Weed the People!


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

One Shed said:


> He got abducted again.


Hopefylly they drop him off on an uninhabited planet in another galaxy.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Are they still from Blackpool though?




Eastwood said:


> i wish I was that toilet seat.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Dorkamania is runnin’ wild!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Eastwood said:


> Fucking pepperoni nipples, man
> 
> I had pepperoni pizza earlier this week, I still struggle.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm just trying to figure out who in this match has the least charisma


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Claudio and Hager tagged together again and did silly hat stuff, I feel like it might actually get over


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

One Shed said:


> Imagine booking Miro to return on Rampage and unannounced just to wrestle Trashitty.
> 
> Yeah, sadly I can see Tony booking that.


He posted pictures from Canada to his Instagram last night/this morning so I assume he's there now.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"We the people" 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> It's like the wrestling Phantom Zone.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> Fucking pepperoni nipples, man
> 
> I had pepperoni pizza earlier this week, I still struggle.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

DammitChrist said:


> FUCK YES!!!
> 
> The AEW audience has officially been blessed with Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia (along with Claudio Castagnoli) wrestling live on TV here tonight
> 
> Plus, we also have the #1 overall wrestling MVP of 2022 coming out at ringside with his fellow BCC members too


Yep! Last time these 2 main evented Dynamite, they drew about 1.1 million!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Hager thinks championing a purple hat is a gimmick.


To be fair, it is 100x more personality than he has ever shown before.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

IronMan8 said:


> It still amazes me how Darby can wrestle like that...


Check back on that in 5 years.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I think the fact that these talented men are kicking off the top of the 2nd hour is a great sign for all of them


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Joe seriously does not belong on television. Goddamn I hate that fuck.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Just sign Dutch and bring back the Real Americans already! 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Rhhodes said:


> Hopefylly they drop him off on an uninhabited planet in another galaxy.


We can trade him for Miro who got abducted months ago.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh!, they can be the _Brooklyn Combat Club_ and be managed by Tazz and replace Yuta with Hook!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

An entire match of "my in ring is my charisma" guys.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out who in this match has the least charisma


Easily Wheeler.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And yes, that stupidity led me to turning off the show. Get rid of that fat fuck and his burial of the product with those stupid fucking waltzes out of the way of dives.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was a SICK Superplex by Wheeler Yuta here!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BCC vs JAS needs to fucking end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God damn it.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

bdon said:


> Joe seriously does not belong on television. Goddamn I hate that fuck.


There must be something wrong with your TV, he works great on mine.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Go at it for the big one" 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It's fucking unbearable how long this stupid fucking feud has gone on for.

My god it's monotonous.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Really great night for Sammy. He'll get to drive home and be in his own bed tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

When is Mox getting his vacation? lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I know it's unlady like to talk about shit, but, I've taken shits more charismatic than this match, and everyone in it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

One Shed said:


> To be fair, it is 100x more personality than he has ever shown before.


That's true, sadly. Lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Easily Wheeler.


Who bleeds better?

Moxly bleeding blood or Yuta and Garcia bleeding viewers?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Yeah. That’s how adrenaline rushes work. You know, the way mothers lift cars to save their babies?
> 
> Joe is just doing a fucking stupid spot that makes no sense within the universe and buries everything else.


Or sometime Joe sees something coming and counters with style. Sort of like you see in Boxing and MMA


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> View attachment 141308


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

nm


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> I know it's unlady like to talk about shit, but, I've taken shits more charismatic than this match, and everyone in it.


You must be eating a lot of Pebbles!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ricky Pebbles


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> Seems like no Jericho for the 2nd week in a row. Has he ever missed two weeks in a row?


He posted pictures from Canada to his Instagram last night/this morning so I assume he's there now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> Ricky Pebbles


I set ‘‘em up, you knock ‘em down.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> When is Mox getting his vacation? lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Or sometime Joe sees something coming and counters with style. Sort of like you see in Boxing and MMA


He literally looked right at Darby and couldn’t move? He has shown he is capable of literally walking out of the way of dives. Why doesn’t everyone just do that? I assure you, everyone is quicker than his fat ass is. Why doesn’t he just move when he sees a slow motion splash coming when he was able to literally walk out of the way of a body flying at him like it came out of a shotgun 5 mins prior?

It’s fucking retarded.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's INSANE how Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia are only in their early-to-mid 20s, yet they're THIS great in the ring already.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think I would rather see another Viking Raiders vs Street Profits match than another Garcia vs Yuta one.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



Did he put a nipple in it?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Claudio Castagnoli's hot tags are underrated.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

hurricanrana an awkward move for Claudio. Maybe bench that one


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't believe he still does the giant swing.

So stupid and such a boring waste of time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Me: "No match could have less personality than Garcia vs Yuta."

Jake Hager: "Hold my hat."


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> Did he put a nipple in it?


He needs to put on 300 pounds, so we can call him Pizza The Hutt.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Like this post if you'd rather touch yourself to Wardlow than watch anyone in this match.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Hager gets pinned after an uppercut?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was a pretty damn good tag match with BCC vs JAS here.

They can do this match every week, and they'd always deliver.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I enjoyed that, crowd was into it too.

Hager has become a job boy. Remember when he was massively protected as the unbeaten MMA guy?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Great little tag match, but I'm kinda over this feud somewhat.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> That was a pretty damn good tag match with BCC vs JAS here.
> 
> They can do this match every week, and they'd always deliver.



Is this post part of your gimmick lmfao?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> He needs to put on 300 pounds, so we can call him Pizza The Hutt.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Im going to miss seeing Regal in AEW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Right winner. Claudio has a title match. Time to start winding up this BCC JAS feud.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Regal's last will?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> Like this post if you'd rather touch yourself to Wardlow than watch anyone in this match.


Everyone is passable with a bag


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Eastwood said:


> Like this post if you'd rather touch yourself to Wardlow than watch anyone in this match.


I touch myself to Jade Cargill


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So, how will Regal be written off? Homicide? Suicide? Thrown into a pool of flesh eating sharks? That promo?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is a terrible and clunky exit promo


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I wonder if Tony Khan does coke when writing Dynamite.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Couldn't we have just moved on already.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Regal leaving messages from beyond the grave.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I touch myself to Jade Cargill



Fair


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Jon, you talked before about how there was too much talking going on. Want to talk some more?"


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The XL 2 said:


> I wonder if Tony Khan does coke when writing Dynamite.


I think if he did it would be alot more than MATCHES. But maybe coke is making him say that every week


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I support Regal going to work with his boy. 

But Regal really fucked them with that shit ass promo.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Jon Talk Too Much Moxley


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They had to explain why Regal betrayed Mox. It was the biggest plot hole of them all.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I turn it back on to see Regal saying he did it to teach them a lesson? Goddamn this is stupid and makes no sense.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> I wonder if Tony Khan does coke when writing Dynamite.


Oh...you think he writes this down?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Will this great value brand Sandman/Hak go away already.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> They had to explain why Regal betrayed Mox. It was the biggest plot hole of them all.


And that was just awful, it honestly might've been better to just ignore it lol.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The reason I did what I did was because of you Hawk Hogan! 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson >than the 3 men in that ring!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> That was a pretty damn good tag match with BCC vs JAS here.
> 
> They can do this match every week, and they'd always deliver.


Haven't BCC and JAS been wrestling every week for like 6 months?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's so great to have the House of Black back now


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh look 3 dudes that make no sense together. Tony continues to dp God's work


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cesaro has a boner 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

"Pro wrestling is about to make a serious statement"

I predicted earlier this week and I am even more convinced now. I think ROH has a tv deal that they are announcing at the ppv.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They kind of had to explain why Regal betrayed Mox.

Clunky, oh yes. Rushed, absolutely. But at least they made an attempt.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I get trying to make a logical ending to this all with that Regal promo there, but it didn't really work for me honestly.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I turn it back on to see Regal saying he did it to teach them a lesson? Goddamn this is stupid and makes no sense.


He did it for da Mox.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I do love me some House of Black 😍


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I turn it back on to see Regal saying he did it to teach them a lesson? Goddamn this is stupid and makes no sense.


Stupid as shit and you know I'm WWE first. But man he fucked AEW over here lol. 

Like maybe it's salvageable if the lesson was to Yuta and other "rookies" . But if Mox, Bryan, and Claudio still need to be reminded to watch their back and question folk at this stage in their careers they're lost causes lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW needs to show more House of Black!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> It's so great to have the House of Black back now


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Cesaro has a boner 😂


Hager's hat gave me a boner as well. You got a problem with that ya hataphobe.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

House of Black next week. Is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I finally found the clip from July 2016.

This is what happened the last time that Claudio Castagnoli teamed with Chris Jericho in a tag match together:






The hostile moment started at 3:45. Both men are highly unlikely to get along, especially if Claudio loses this Saturday night on the ROH ppv.

Funnily enough, Jake Hager was also part of this big Elimination match; but he was on the opposite team of both men here.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

It's House of Black with bring your child to work Julia Hart


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One Shed said:


> "Jon, you talked before about how there was too much talking going on. Want to talk some more?"


Well um actually his friends did the fighting for him, and he needed to talk some more to build up his bleed ability


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Hager's hat gave me a boner as well. You got a problem with that ya hataphobe.


Bayley gives me one 🥵


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Stupid as shit and you know I'm WWE first. But man he fucked AEW over here lol.
> 
> Like maybe it's salvageable if the lesson was to Yuta and other "rookies" . But if Mox, Bryan, and Claudio still need to be reminded to watch their back and question folk at this stage in their careers they're lost causes lol


Full on sports entertainment stupidity.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Cesaro has a boner 😂


Cesaro's uppercuts give me a boner!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So we have OC vs mystery opponent and Mox vs mystery opponent on Rampage?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Well um actually his friends did the fighting for him, and he needed to talk some more to build up his bleed ability


He has been in two segments tonight and has not bled a drop. I just informed Guinness.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hell yes!!

Jamie Hayter getting TV time is always great to have, and she finally gets more promo time too


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Terrible promo from Regal and Moxley, but at least I laughed at the bit about making Wheeler Yuta "the best professional wrestler in the world".

Genuinely one of the least charismatic guys, with the least "it factor" and dorkiest look I've ever seen. Looks like he's been pulled straight out of a leisure centre wrestling fed.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Powerslap commercial… Okay, this is truly the decline of human civilization.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hayter's a solid promo too actually.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hayter vs Shida should be a good one


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

I would’ve preferred to see Moxley call bullshit on what Regal had to say and elevate the partnership between the wrestlers left in the BCC. That was an awkward exchange overall, felt rushed and seemed like something they didn’t prepare well for.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hayter vs Shida coming up.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I love Hayters british accent


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

So, do you get why I am asking you questions about the Bunny?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayter is a tasty morsel.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

hold up grabbing my lotion


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I would let Jade cheat on her husband with me if she really wanted to.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Shida vs. Hayter in a “let’s beat the fuck out of each other” match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kiera coming out to a sex jam.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jamie Hayter somehow comes across as really charming whenever she talks tough and gets all hostile to someone.

It kinda reminds me of how Zack Sabre Jr. comes across as charming whenever he trash talks and acts like a hilarious dickhead to his opponents.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hulk Hogan’s daughter on TV, BROTHER!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its PCB vs Team BAD 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome back to the ring, Red Velvet


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Madison is so nasty.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So much for the hope of no trios match tonight. I can hear the clicks of remotes nationwide.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Women’s wrestling scheduled to top the half hour as people are finishing one show and channel surfing. Dumb.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

This personality by Jamie Hayter is really something I can get behind


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So can we all agree never to have ROH on the show again after this week?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

fuck. Revolution is a long way away. Should've put this ROH PPV in January or something to space these PPVs out better


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Disappointed to see Skye with her ass covered this evening.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The main event may be a 20-minute match


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> This personality by Jamie Hayter is really something I can get behind


Suuuure, you want to get behind her...personality


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This ain't the match to air on this show, nor at this time.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ok that was a pretty sweet spot with Velvet using Skye Blue as a foot stool. Hopefully, this doesn't awaken something in me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Skye Blue''s ass deserves better than to be jobbed every week.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Hulk Hogan’s daughter on TV, BROTHER!


"Brooke, I screwed you!
Hogan, I used you!"


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Why are Jacy Jayne and Cora Jade on AEW


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Dr. Middy said:


> This ain't the match to air on this show, nor at this time.


jade is probably going to be in a high profile angle with Bow-Wow in weeks ahead.
Let them have this spot on the show


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Brooke, I screwed you!
> Hogan, I used you!"


What did he do to Kiera?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

THIS IS WRESTLING CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Tony Khan ripping off PCB vs Team BAD? That was garbage! 😂

And it was always better to watch NXT instead to see Bayley's ass 🥵


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> THIS IS WRESTLING CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP!


Shh, I was napping.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sky Blue is basically AEWs Cora Jade?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mutant God said:


> What did he do to Kiera?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This Hogan chick looks clumsy. Those strikes were hilarious.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

This needed to not happen. Book Jade/Kiera, not a jobber trios match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> This Hogan chick looks clumsy. Those strikes were hilarious.


Hulk must be so disappointed


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Another win for the Glamazon!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

43-0


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Absolute fucking shite.

God women's wrestling is just horrifically bad.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I want Jade to pin me like that


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Jade should've lost to Hogan there. Shame.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Woah, it looked like Madison Rayne was going for a Ripcord version of the Rainmaker here


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

One Shed said:


> Hulk must be so disappointed


Sister…


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Britt Baker being on TV


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Enough of Britt, we need some BAY BAY ADAM COLE


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Somebody is going in that Christmas tree.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Saraya looked unrecognizable there for a sec


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Paige and Charlotte must go face shopping together.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Idk what it is, but Britt fucking irks me now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Full on sports entertainment stupidity.


Equivalent of telling 2009 Floyd hard work pays off lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

why would she need tickets, she works there.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

One Shed said:


> Paige and Charlotte must go face shopping together.


All things considered I think this is her best face so far since being on lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It’s amazing how quickly Saraya became just another character on tv.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is Tony's plan to get more people to watch Rampage?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Kiera is the most all around talented member of thr Baddies (well former) imo.

They SHOULD be doing more with her.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

HOLY SHIT! MOXLEY VS TAKEASHITA ON RAMPAGE


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt and Bayley are doing the same thing! Britt is fighting Paige for no reason and Bayley is fighting Becky for no reason 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hearing from Ruby Soho and Tai Conti ought to bring in the big viewers for rampage


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> All things considered I think this is her best face so far since being on lmao


Low bar


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!!!!

They're doing JON MOXLEY VS KONOSUKE TAKESHITA this Friday night on Rampage!!!

Take ALL of my nonexistent money


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That reaction for Mox vs Takeshita since its being taped after this show. They had a great match earlier this year.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Britt and Tony's friendship is just fun I can't lie.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

"Tony, u wanna do this with me?"

Britt grabs Tony


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

One Shed said:


> Low bar


Hence all things considered lmao


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mox/Takeshita on Rampage, oooooooo yeeeeeeeeah!


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Hopefully this Bow Wow "feud" leads him to introduce a good surprise opponent for Jade



CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Who is that?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Elite and Death Triangle will continue to elevate the wrestling industry next week at Dynamite - Winter is Coming


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

The ROH graphics makes it look like like everyone has a a large sperm in their eyes.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm excited for Takeshita vs Moxley but it would be nice for Takeshita to actually get a match he can win on TV


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> "Tony, u wanna do this with me?"
> 
> Britt grabs Tony


Tony bringing the camera! lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Random Bayley gif 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Athena needs to win. She's been great on Dark.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mutant God said:


> Hopefully this Bow Wow "feud" leads him to introduce a good surprise opponent for Jade
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that?


The real star of the 2024 bidding war, Dixie.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> The ROH graphics makes it look like like everyone has a a large sperm in their eyes.


It reinforces that no one will be watching.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Rampage is a women focused show. 

Also, hopefully we acknowledge The Bunny so she can come back to Dynamite.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Saraya should probably pick Toni Storm as her tag partner against the team of Jamie Hayter/Britt Baker later next month.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> HOLY SHIT! MOXLEY VS TAKEASHITA ON RAMPAGE


HOLY SHIT! THAT MATCH HAS BEEN DONE BEFORE





__





AEW Dynamite #146 - Fyter Fest 2022 - Week 1 at EnMarket Arena wrestling results - Internet Wrestling Database






www.profightdb.com


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

scshaastin said:


> The ROH graphics makes it look like like everyone has a a large sperm in their eyes.


The roh branding looks way more badass than aew. Looks more gritty


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

barely payed attention tonight, the previews looked boring. next week's episode looks better. I want wrestling not talking and the beginning match was terrible. Looking forward to the main event. Feel like they need to find away to make Jade look and appear less pretty and hollywood. She's an undefeated fighter, not a beauty model.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, did I forget to mention that Jade Cargill and her ass is money?

Yea, I meant to say that earlier


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

One Shed said:


> It reinforces that no one will be watching.


What about Paige?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I HEAR 90'S MUSIC!!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

redban said:


> HOLY SHIT! THAT MATCH HAS BEEN DONE BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT! THAT'S GREAT BECAUSE AS A WRESTLING FAN I ACTUALLY LIKE GREAT WRESTLING MATCHES!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Saraya should probably pick Toni Storm as her tag partner against the team of Jamie Hayter/Britt Baker later next month.


Maybe Thunder Rosa? The match is Jan 11, so it's a while from now


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> HOLY SHIT! THAT'S GREAT BECAUSE AS A WRESTLING FAN I ACTUALLY LIKE GREAT WRESTLING MATCHES!


whats that gotta do with mox


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Justin Roberts smile freaks me out when you remember he tried to hook up with a 17 year old. 😒


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

FTR's theme sounds like clown music 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I mean, who doesn't want to be at the bottom?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, it looks like there’s been enough talk.

It’s time… for the maaaain event!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Geeee said:


> Maybe Thunder Rosa? The match is Jan 11, so it's a while from now


they wouldn’t have relinquished the title that way if Rosa’s return was so clise. Maybe someone like Leyla Hirsh or Ruby Soho instead


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

These fans 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like Max could've gone harder on FTR than that


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Big match feel.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, a Ted Cruz hates scissoring sign a day after his daughter tried to off herself. Rough. 😄


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I honestly wonder if Texans are the most passionate/intimate individuals in the country when it comes to *scissoring* because everything is apparently bigger in that state.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> I mean, who doesn't want to be at the bottom?


According to Kanye the Jews definitely don't.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Belts look new.

Maybe FTR will win em.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I've slept through almost this whole show. Either I'm really tired, or this has been a really boring episode. Not exactly living up to the _Dynamite_ title.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Is there any chance Miro will be Kip's hand picked opponent Friday night vs OC?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Damn, a Ted Cruz hates scissoring sign a day after his daughter tried to off herself. Rough. 😄


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> FTR's theme sounds like clown music 😂


Imagine not knowing who they are paying tribute to.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone outside of Cornette want to see Lethal and Jeff Jarrett?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'll be disappointed if The Acclaimed drop the titles here. They're the hottest act AEW has, top merchandise sellers, and have had a positive effect in their quarter hours. Don't pull the rug now. If FTR are staying, they can win the belts next year.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> I mean, who doesn't want to be at the bottom?


Oh, I am framing this one.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Everybody is over in this match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This should be on ppv but I'm sure a rematch will be


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bald FTR member probably had Bret Hart’s theme going off in his head while walking down to the ring.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice! I can go to Dynamite in Winnipeg!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

One Shed said:


> Imagine not knowing who they are paying tribute to.


Paying tribute to? That sounds kind of sexual 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I bet we are getting Jericho vs Omega in Winnipeg.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So.....

We are going to main event two baby face tag teams with almost no heat vs one another and only to split the reactions?

More marvelous illogical booking.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Belts look new.
> 
> Maybe FTR will win em.


They make new ones every week now, maybe they picked up the wrong ones off the assembly line.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jay Trotter said:


> Is there any chance Miro will be Kip's hand picked opponent Friday night vs OC?


Who is this Miro guy you speak of?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Paying tribute to? That sounds kind of sexual 😂


the hell is wrong with you


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If this match was SOMEHOW the finals of the World Cup tournament, it would probably the only way that we'd actually win the damn trophy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I always like the old school vibe by ftr


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Taz just said tits 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> If this match was SOMEHOW the finals of the World Cup tournament, it would probably the only way that we'd actually win the damn trophy.


You're suggesting the soccer tournament be decided by a pro wrestling match?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Did Cash do an impression of TAKA from Rumble 2000?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Scissor Me Timbers the new Wazzzzaaaaaaaaap


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One of my favorite NXT matches was The Revival vs Enzo and Cass and this sort of has the same vibes


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"From the bottom" 🥵


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

lol at FTR scissoring each other


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So.....
> 
> We are going to main event two baby face tag teams with almost no heat vs one another and only to split the reactions?
> 
> ...


And give it away for free with no build!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

One Shed said:


> And give it away for free with no build!


Next PPV is 3 months away. They supposed to find a way to save this match all the way until March?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One Shed said:


> And give it away for free with no build!


Yep, no fucks given to even try anymore.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I Like Wardlow but I really want Darby to take the TNT title now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> Next PPV is 3 months away. They gotta find a way to save this match all the way until Marc?


True, that would take actual planning.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I remember how Tommaso Ciampa did the Catapult maneuver to the bottom edge of the apron on Indy NXT back in late 2020, and the victim was (kayfabe) sidelined for several weeks.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

One Shed said:


> And give it away for free with no build!


Jim is gonna be heated lmao


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TK thinks Mox vs Takeshita in a cold match is gonna make us watch? 

Dumb fucking mark.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Prayer circle for the Briscoes after the match to set up FTR vs Briscoes III at Final Battle.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, we're several minutes into this fun tag contest, and it's already the best tag match that I've seen since BCC vs JAS.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I Like Wardlow but I really want Darby to take the TNT title now.


It would actually make alot of sense for Darby to chase to take Samoa Joe's title after that.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's INSANE how Billy Gunn is *super* over in 2022 

It's really heartwarming to see too


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Stone Cuck Dax Hardwood 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

This match and this crowd has been great


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!!

Dax Harwood is doing the Rolling German Suplexes again!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bowens has improved at every facet of pro wrestling since he joined AEW. He was very basic and bland at first.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Damn good match, crowd is super hot again.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Idk what it is, but Britt fucking irks me now.


Her act is beyond stale and she says everything in the exact same inflection every time so all her promos feel the same.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Props to a pretty good overall Dynamite tonight.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Araragi said:


> Her act is beyond stale and she says everything in the exact same inflection every time so all her promos feel the same.


Bingo like even the shit with Tony is old....We get it Britt you think you're the best and no one can hold your jock strap


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

redban said:


> Next PPV is 3 months away. They supposed to find a way to save this match all the way until March?


Stop the excuses. 

TK knows when the AEW and ROH PPVs come. He's just not mastered making good stories going into PPVs


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Uh oh! The Bucks made Acclaimed kick out of the stuff piledriver! Trying to keep FTR under!!! BUCKS’ FAULT!


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Caster not in the corner and almost out of reach of the tag rope that he wasn't holding anyways.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

La Parka said:


> You're suggesting the soccer tournament be decided by a pro wrestling match?


To be fair, players sell better than wrestlers


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Paying tribute to? That sounds kind of sexual 😂


Were you dropped on your head as a child?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY CRAP!!!!

I BOUGHT THAT FUCKING FINISH TOO!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Saturn 2.0 is gonna be mad after that.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I thought Bleacher Report was a Bleach Report and it was a Bleach website when I first read it 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

both of these teams are great. Well deserved This is Awesome chant


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BUCKS ARE FUCKING FTR OVER!!!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Big Rig didn’t finish it. Acclaimed will retain


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> Uh oh! The Bucks made Acclaimed kick out of the stuff piledriver! Trying to keep FTR under!!! BUCKS’ FAULT!


When you get hold of something, you really do run and run and run... and run... and run... with it, don't you?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

THE MIC DROP TO WIN IT


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> We are going to main event two baby face tag teams with almost no heat vs one another and only to split the reactions?


Seems like it's going ok


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Imagine TK undoes all of this goodness by having JJ come out and guitar all four to end the show 😄


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> When you get hold of something, you really do run and run and run... and run... and run... with it, don't you?


His feud with Cody, Punk and now FTR are the best things this company has ever done.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Excalibur just said "bay bay" 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Best tag team in the world they said. 🤣🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Excalibur said "What a man" 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMAO A roll up??????


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> To be fair, players sell better than wrestlers


They have nothing on the NBA.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This match really should’ve been given more build. This is great but damn it would’ve been a classic with more anticipation.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

What a god awful finish to a very good match


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> LMAO A roll up??????


WWE booking strikes again!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dax is better than Bryan and Claudio right now. Bowens is gonna be huge, Castor need a lot of work. Great match. Bit intense hitting at the end.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Clean win over the most decorated tag team on the roster. big win for Acclaimed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Stop the excuses.
> 
> TK knows when the AEW and ROH PPVs come. He's just not mastered making good stories going into PPVs


He can't book worth shit. But loads of money will make you think you're qualified to do anything.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Run in, right? Because it always happens lol


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Reeeeally great match. Excellent finish.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay, this tag match was EXCELLENT and it SOMEHOW overdelivered here.

BIG KUDOS to the Acclaimed for improving their in-ring work BIG TIME this year.

They can easily hang with FTR who are arguably the best tag team in the industry atm.

It makes me hyped to see the Acclaimed face the Young Bucks and Aussie Open at some point in the near future.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dem Boys on Dynamite kinda.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If I’m Cash Wheeler, I’m side-eyeing Dax.

“You request an awful lot of singles’ matches. I barely see ring action. When I do, I eat the pin every time.”

Dax got some goals that don’f involve tag team action.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Haven't watched, but I followed TFZ's posts. Thank you, man.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TNT still not letting the briscoes on tv huh lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

THE BRISCOES VS FTR III!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahahahaabahahaha

Might be the worst way to book a match in history. Cannot have them on the show? Have them write a card.

Wow


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The only complaint I have here is it could have been built up more, but it was a fantastic match overall. I bet they'll do this again eventually too. 

Acclaimed are so over and red hot that nobody should beat them right now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!!!

They're finishing the trilogy with FTR vs Briscoes (with a Double Dog Collar match) this Saturday night on the ppv.

Their previous 2 tag matches were fucking incredible too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They be dog collaring for anything in AEW lol.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

BRISCOES VS FTR IN A DOG COLLAR MATCH SATURDAY!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> If I’m Cash Wheeler, I’m side-eyeing Dax.
> 
> “You request an awful lot of singles’ matches. I barely see ring action. When I do, I eat the pin every time.”
> 
> Dax got some goals that don’f involve tag team action.


Dax is requesting singles matches that he loses all of now?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One Shed said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaabahahaha
> 
> Might be the worst way to book a match in history. Cannot have them on the show? Have them wrote a card.
> 
> Wow


IT WAS IN BLOOD.

Likely mox's but still


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hour 1 was greater than Hour 2 but the main event was the bright spot of Hour 2.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I can’t believe the Bucks wouldn’t let FTR win the titles.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Bucks, this show already is a pretty good win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> This match really should’ve been given more build. This is great but damn it would’ve been a classic with more anticipation.


You fucking asshole, wanting story with your matches is casual shit.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

DEM BOYS VS FTR 3. I'm in. 

One of you is probably going to bitch because it's another great match you've already seen.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think The Briscoes have a shot of winning at the PPV. Maybe we got this Acclaimed vs FTR match out of the way because FTR is leaving the territory?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

bdon said:


> I can’t believe the Bucks wouldn’t let FTR win the titles.


Bro you're so damn annoying my god


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!
> 
> They're finishing the trilogy with FTR vs Briscoes (with a Double Dog Collar match) this Saturday night on the ppv.
> 
> Their previous 2 tag matches were fucking incredible too.


Maybe at least try just formatting your posts slightly differently? Not every post has to start with "OMG!" or "YES!" or "HOLY SHIT!".

Come on. Give us something. The gimmick needs to evolve. It's so, so stale.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Dax is requesting singles matches that he loses all of now?


You haven’t been paying attention..? Or was that the Bucks requesting that random dream match with Bryan?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> DEM BOYS VS FTR 3. I'm in.
> 
> One of you is probably going to bitch because it's another great match you've already seen.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> IT WAS IN BLOOD.
> 
> Likely mox's but still


I knew that sneaky bastard would find a way to get his blood on the show somehow!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A match with Brisco? Wes Brisco is All Elite because of you Hawk Hogan! 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> I think The Briscoes have a shot of winning at the PPV. Maybe we got this match out of the way because FTR is leaving the territory?


I said earlier this week and earlier in this post that I think ROH has a tv deal that's being announced at Final Battle. Dem Boys winning would make sense for this.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

From the Regal promo until the main event, the show slowed to a halt. But the outstanding main event, Joe/Darby, along with the incredible MJF/Starks face off made it a worthwhile show. Good overall.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> You haven’t been paying attention..?


You are claiming Dax is booking his matches too now?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Unsurprisingly, Dynamite delivered yet another great show tonight; which continues to be the best weekly wrestling program on TV.

There was a pretty damn good mix of great wrestling, and some good promos too (especially with the post-match confrontation involving Ricky Starks/MJF).

They also did a really good job at hyping up the ROH ppv tonight, which is the usual critique on here.

I'm giving tonight's episode of Dynamite gets an easy 9/10 (on Cagematch too) with no further explanation necessary


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think the Briscoes beat FTR as Dax and Cash will start to drop titles now. The Briscoes are ROH legends, so it's them or The Kingdom. FTR also owe Jay and Mark a win.

Can't wait though, their first two matches were off the charts and this has made me decide to get Final Battle.

Tonight's Dynamite was very good. I think that main event was The Acclaimed's second best match behind the first vs. Swerve/Lee.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Dog collar? Mox wants in.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Maybe at least try just formatting your posts slightly differently? Not every post has to start with "OMG!" or "YES!" or "HOLY SHIT!".
> 
> Come on. Give us something. The gimmick needs to evolve. It's so, so stale.


Hard for him to type with one hand.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Really good show tbh. This is what happens when you don’t book Jeribloat and the Elite.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> You are claiming Dax is booking his matches too now?


Oh, so you’re ACTUALLY going with the Bucks are booking him in all of these single’s matches!?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Plus, I'd like to shamelessly advertise that it's Kyle O'Reilly week (along with the British Bulldog and Natalya too) in the ongoing series, so feel free to bump any of those 3 rating threads to anyone who's interested 

I hope some of you also had fun tonight too


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll tell you what's incredible...

Since becoming champion MJF is still yet to be the focal point or main event of the show.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Plus, I'd like to shamelessly advertise that it's Kyle O'Reilly week (along with the British Bulldog and Natalya too) in the ongoing series, so feel free to bump any of those 3 rating threads to anyone who's interested
> 
> I hope some of you also had fun tonight too


jesus, don't do that.

I thought Kyle O'Reilly was coming back to the tv show for a second.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Oh, so you’re ACTUALLY going with the Bucks are booking him in all of these single’s matches!?


What? Where did I say that? Obviously Tony has been.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dax has been pushing himself as a singles wrestler all year long, shooting for that Wrestler of the Year award, and having dream match after dream match.

Open your eyes. Something is amiss with FTR, and it isn’t the Bucks. Cash looks on the verge of getting Jannetty’d


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Just like Bayley should be RAW women's champion, Britt should be AEW women's champion! 

At least Jamie is better than useless Dakota though.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> What? Where did I say that? Obviously Tony has been.


Ohhh. NOWWWWWWW it is just Tony. 😂😂😂

Whatever bro. I ain’t doing this shit tonight. Lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> I'll tell you what's incredible...
> 
> Since becoming champion MJF is still yet to be the focal point or main event of the show.


That has been true since Jericho and even then not always. Tony refuses to let the champ be the focal point of the product, to its detriment.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Dax has been pushing himself as a singles wrestler all year long, shooting for that Wrestler of the Year award, and having dream match after dream match.
> 
> Open your eyes. Something is amiss with FTR, and it isn’t the Bucks. Cash looks on the verge of getting Jannetty’d


PUSHING HIMSELF?? So now Dax is booking himself in singles matches because he has that power? Oh and the power to lose all of them too...


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

What'd I miss? I paused it after the Jamie Hayter promo.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Khan has GOT to find a way to get the Briscoes on AEW TV. The fact they couldn't even send in a video there was sad.

One of the few acts out there who would have an immediate, product enhancing effect on AEW. The charisma, the promos, the wrestling, they bring it all.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> I'll tell you what's incredible...
> 
> Since becoming champion MJF is still yet to be the focal point or main event of the show.


First time watching AEW, eh?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

1st hour was one of the best hours of TV they've produced in a while with the Starks/MJF stuff and the Joe vs. Darby match. And the 2nd hour did enough to keep the momentum going.

A Dog Collar match after the 2 teams haven't touched in months is a bit weird but, eh, I'll take it it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> PUSHING HIMSELF?? So now Dax is booking himself in singles matches because he has that power? Oh and the power to lose all of them too...


If you think Dax isn’t eating up all this shit, then you really don’t fucking pay attention to him.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

IronMan8 said:


> What'd I miss? I paused it after the Jamie Hayter promo.


You missed the DMD's promo! But other than that not much.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

bdon said:


> Dax has been pushing himself as a singles wrestler all year long, shooting for that Wrestler of the Year award, and having dream match after dream match.
> 
> Open your eyes. Something is amiss with FTR, and it isn’t the Bucks. Cash looks on the verge of getting Jannetty’d


That will never happen with the Bucks

because they’re both Jannettys


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The show seemed to flow well. I wonder if Jarrett's experience is helping them with the presentation?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Rhhodes said:


> That will never happen with the Bucks
> 
> because they’re both Jannettys


Only partially true. The Hardlys have only metaphorically murdered guys behind bowling alleys.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The show seemed to flow well. I wonder if Jarrett's experience is helping them with the presentation?


Any time the Elite and Jericho aren't on the show, the show feels like its from a different company.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Rhhodes said:


> That will never happen with the Bucks
> 
> because they’re both Jannettys


And Punk is all of us: sitting at home watching the show.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

IronMan8 said:


> What'd I miss? I paused it after the Jamie Hayter promo.


Great main event between The Acclaimed and FTR. You really should check it out.

SPOILERS FROM HERE

Then after the match, the Gunns gave FTR their Christmas present. It was a card written in blood that said DEM BOYS FINAL BATTLE and two dog collars.

The match is signed. FTR vs The Briscoes III Double dog collar match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> And Punk is all of us: sitting at home watching the show.


Nah, he is getting paid to watch.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> I'm giving tonight's episode of Dynamite gets an easy 9/10 (on Cagematch too) with no further explanation necessary


I need an explanation of why it's not 10/10.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Nah, he is getting paid to watch.


Join my positivity, and you, too, can be paid by TK to watch.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

CovidFan said:


> I need an explanation of why it's not 10/10.


he aint a real fan.

thats your explanation.

fucking traitor.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

CovidFan said:


> I need an explanation of why it's not 10/10.


But he said no further explanations.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Join my positivity, and you, too, can be paid by TK to watch.


I knew I should have sent in that tape of me doing gymnastics to Tony.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> I knew I should have sent in that tape of me doing gymnastics to Tony.


Just cosplay Bret Hart, and you’ll get to request all of your dream matches like Dax has been doing all year.

You WILL be expected to tell the money mark he knows more about wrestling than you, but doing so insures you get those dream matches for you to cosplay.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Next week just to throw things off, they should have Death Triangle knock out one of The Elite with the hammer, within a couple seconds of the match. Just to throw off the idea that every match is going to be 15-20 minutes. Plus it would get the hammer over and put heat on Death Triangle.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> I need an explanation of why it's not 10/10.


Not enough flips for him. Could not even get through a whole box of Kleenex.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

One Shed said:


> Not enough flips for him. Could not even get through a whole box of Kleenex.


I like that one


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Just cosplay Bret Hart, and you’ll get to request all of your dream matches like Dax has been doing all year.


"Hey Tony, think you could book me in a bunch of singles matches and make sure I lose all of them? That will get me over even though I was part of the tag team that was the most over for a good part of the year."


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> "Hey Tony, think you could book me in a bunch of singles matches and make sure I lose all of them? That will get me over even though I was part of the tag team that was the most over for a good part of the year."


He was getting talked about for Wrestler of the Year, even had Cash talking it up in interviews. You can mock what I’m saying, but it is clear as far that Dax got a taste of that single’s love after that first match against Punk when he got propped up so highly, and he’s been distancing himself from the tag action more and more.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> He was getting talked about for Wrestler of the Year, even had Cash talking it up in interviews. You can mock what I’m saying, but it is clear as far that Dax got a taste of that single’s love after that first match against Punk when he got propped up so highly, and he’s been distancing himself from the tag action more and more.


Distancing himself? Because he is choosing not to be booked in tag matches? Another fantasy world. Dax on the booking team now too?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Although @One Shed , I must say, it would be fucking brilliant if The Bucks had talked up Dax’s singles action matches and got TM hyped enough that he’s basically killed Dax’s desire to “just” be a tag team wrestler.

Would be Bond villain-esque.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Distancing himself? Because he is choosing not to be booked in tag matches? Another fantasy world. Dax on the booking team now too?


You’re full of shit if you don’t think Dax has been requesting these singles matches. More money in it and more longevity.

How much time has Dax lost waiting for Cash to heal after another clumsy fall or fuck up?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Although @One Shed , I must say, it would be fucking brilliant if The Bucks had talked up Dax’s singles action matches and got TM hyped enough that he’s basically killed Dax’s desire to “just” be a tag team wrestler.
> 
> Would be Bond villain-esque.


True, if they did manage to find a way to break up better tag teams than them by convincing those teams to break themselves up, that would be great manipulation skills. It woild also be a full time job.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright, there's apparently 4 wrestling events taking place this Saturday; which include a NJPW event in the morning (aka Day 15 of the Junior + World Tag League tournament), the NXT Deadline ppv, the ROH Final Battle ppv, *AND* a NJPW Strong episode too.

Obviously, I'm going to find a way to watch ALL of those wrestling events this Saturday because I'm fucking crazy.... and stupid; so yea, that's going to be exhausting, but FUN for me


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> You’re full of shit if you don’t think Dax has been requesting these singles matches. More money in it and more longevity.
> 
> How much time has Dax lost waiting for Cash to heal after another clumsy fall or fuck up?


How is it more longevity? Singles matches beat up the body more. Rock & Roll Express are still wrestling occasionally.

All we know is the team that was the most over this year until The Acclaimed took off was booked for one tag match in about six months. But we got Adam Cole on TV every week for 18 years, or at least it feels like that.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, there's apparently 4 wrestling events taking place this Saturday; which include a NJPW event in the morning (aka Day 15 of the Junior + World Tag League tournament), the NXT Deadline ppv, the ROH Final Battle ppv, *AND* a NJPW Strong episode too.
> 
> Obviously, I'm going to find a way to watch ALL of those wrestling events this Saturday because I'm fucking crazy.... and stupid; so yea, that's going to be exhausting, but FUN for me


You should find other hobbies outside wrestling. After a while, you’ll develop an allergy to wrestling if watch so much of it. It’s like listening to your favorite song over and over and over again: you’ll get sick of it. Pace yourself


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> True, if they did manage to find a way to break up better tag teams than them by convincing those teams to break themselves up, that would be great manipulation skills. It woild also be a full time job.


Forget the Bucks stuff. We have hashed and rehashed that to death. We both agree they are annoying, we disagree on their involvement with everyone else’s shit.

But do you not think Cash should be questioning some things? He is always the one who has to eatthe pinfalls, hasn’t wrestled on Dynamite but a handful of times since the Owen tourney when he had to do the job for Dax who was getting “wrestler of the year” talks, and all while Dax is over here having “dream matches” in singles action with Bryan and the like.

Something is “off”. Not sure what it is. Maybe the Bucks are as diabolical as I was joking. Maybe Cash or Dax one has begun talking retirement with the other. Maybe TK has Dax wood right now and has been trying to get him away from Cash.

Whatever the case is, there is something very different within FTR.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> How is it more longevity? Singles matches beat up the body more. Rock & Roll Express are still wrestling occasionally.
> 
> All we know is the team that was the most over this year until The Acclaimed took off was booked for one tag match in about six months. But we got Adam Cole on TV every week for 18 years, or at least it feels like that.


More longevity in terms of relying on the oft-injured, clumsy Cash. Not sure if you’ve noticed or not, but he does not tend to bump in a safe manner that protects himself, kinda clumsy.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

redban said:


> You should find other hobbies outside wrestling. After a while, you’ll develop an allergy to wrestling if watch so much of it. It’s like listening to your favorite song over and over and over again: you’ll get sick of it. Pace yourself


Allergy? Dude literally said that he couldn't live without wrestling a few days ago. Can't talk an addict out of their habit. I bet he'd get the sweats knowing there's a NJPW show going on that he's missing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Forget the Bucks stuff. We have hashed and rehashed that to death. We both agree they are annoying, we disagree on their involvement with everyone else’s shit.
> 
> But do you not think Cash should be questioning some things? He is always the one who has to eatthe pinfalls, hasn’t wrestled on Dynamite but a handful of times since the Owen tourney when he had to do the job for Dax who was getting “wrestler of the year” talks, and all while Dax is over here having “dream matches” in singles action with Bryan and the like.
> 
> ...


Could be? But this is my attempt not to do WWE thinking where the only reason tag teams exist is to eventually get one of the guys over as a singles star. Maybe something has been going on health-wise with one of them. I really have no idea. All I know is they were the most over team in the company for most of the year but barely wrestled as a team. No matter what the reason, it makes no logical sense or booking sense.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> More longevity in terms of relying on the oft-injured, clumsy Cash. Not sure if you’ve noticed or not, but he does not tend to bump in a safe manner that protects himself, kinda clumsy.


Hard to notice when 100 guys do that every week these days.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

redban said:


> You should find other hobbies outside wrestling. After a while, you’ll develop an allergy to wrestling if watch so much of it. It’s like listening to your favorite song over and over and over again: you’ll get sick of it. Pace yourself


Well, sometimes there are special cases...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Could be? But this is my attempt not to do WWE thinking where the only reason tag teams exist is to eventually get one of the guys over as a singles star. Maybe something has been going on health-wise with one of them. I really have no idea. All I know is they were the most over team in the company for most of the year but barely wrestled as a team. No matter what the reason, it makes no logical sense or booking sense.


I don’t think that way. As big a mark as Dax is, you think he isn’t eating up all of the glory and praise he has been getting for his cosplay Bret Hart bullshit all year?

Either way, something is up with them. Bucks may have a hand in it, but there is something more going on with them than we’re privy to.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I don’t think that way. As big a mark as Dax is, you think he isn’t eating up all of the glory and praise he has been getting for his cosplay Bret Hart bullshit all year?
> 
> Either way, something is up with them. Bucks may have a hand in it, but there is something more going on with them than we’re privy to.


There is definitely a lot going on we have no idea about. I do not think he is deluded enough to think he is near Bret Hart level, but I could be wrong.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> There is definitely a lot going on we have no idea about. I do not think he is deluded enough to think he is near Bret Hart level, but I could be wrong.


No, I don’t think he believes himself to be Bret Hart-level, because he worships Bret. Does Dax believe he’s the best wrestler in the world currently? Absolutely.

And for the first time ever, he began hearing OTHER people say it, myself included, because in early 2022…he was.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF's title run is off to a great start, especially after this week's segment. He ripped Starks apart so it was good to see Ricky be able to rebuttal in a way that worked. He's definitely more than capable of hanging with MJF on the mic. The whole segment was gold and the crowd response was fantastic. 

Didn't care for the Battle Royal that came before though.

Darby once again got murdered. Joe looked like a straight beast. This was an awesome title defense, but I'm ready to see Darby pushed again in some capacity. Glad he wasn't pinned but choked out, I can take that. 

The Moxley promo was good but I thought they would book some kind of stipulation match with him vs Hangman at Winter is Coming, but Hangman is not cleared it would seem.

I'm so over the JAS vs BCC stuff. Hopefully it does end after Final Battle. The tag match wasn't bad at all though. The women's stuff sucked. Jade's run is going stale.

FTR and The Acclaimed killed it. Excellent main event with an ending that came at a shock to me. Didn't expect the Acclaimed to get a clean win. Dem Boyz vs FTR at Final Battle in a Double Dog Collar match makes it an instant buy.

Good show tonight. Darby/Joe and Starks/MJF were both major highlights.

*Overall: 8/10*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, there's apparently 4 wrestling events taking place this Saturday; which include a NJPW event in the morning (aka Day 15 of the Junior + World Tag League tournament), the NXT Deadline ppv, the ROH Final Battle ppv, *AND* a NJPW Strong episode too.
> 
> Obviously, I'm going to find a way to watch ALL of those wrestling events this Saturday because I'm fucking crazy.... and stupid; so yea, that's going to be exhausting, but FUN for me


Enjoy the shows DC.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Darby got me reinvested in him tonight. His style is entertaining and sometimes very uncomfortable to watch but it's must see. He needs to be the one to dethrone Joe for the TNT title.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

best episode of dynamite in a long time
mjf starks promo, darby vs joe and ftr vs acclaimed all fansastic
hey tk...book more shows like this and most of the hate will go away


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> No, I don’t think he believes himself to be Bret Hart-level, because he worships Bret. Does Dax believe he’s the best wrestler in the world currently? Absolutely.
> 
> And for the first time ever, he began hearing OTHER people say it, myself included, because in early 2022…he was.


I never thought he was the best, but definitely one of the best currently. He may have also believed he was the best or close to it currently if he had been watching the weekly programs for the past few years too.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


>


Yea, this makes no sense at all since I was hyped, happy, and energetic throughout the whole show tonight.

Those memes aren't clever or amusing at all anyway since it's usually ironic


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> Your ass is gonna be hotter than the crowd tomorrow morning.


Wow, that's....possibly true 

It's also hot because the whole show tonight kicked so much ass quality-wise


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> whats that gotta do with mox


I mean, Jon Moxley is the #1 overall wrestling MVP of 2022 for a good reason, and his consistency in delivering awesome matches throughout the last 11 months is a big part of that.

He hits far more than he misses (which is extremely rare nowadays).


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Maybe at least try just formatting your posts slightly differently? Not every post has to start with "OMG!" or "YES!" or "HOLY SHIT!".
> 
> Come on. Give us something. The gimmick needs to evolve. It's so, so stale.


To be fair, I wrote those posts literally seconds after those moments/highlights on Dynamite happened live, so I don't really have much time to think deeply about writing anything else before hitting the submit button.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> I mean, Jon Moxley is the #1 overall wrestling MVP of 2022 for a good reason, and his consistency in delivering awesome matches throughout the last 11 months is a big part of that.
> 
> He hits far more than he misses (which is extremely rare nowadays).


You mean consistently bleeding througout the last 11month?!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> jesus, don't do that.
> 
> I thought Kyle O'Reilly was coming back to the tv show for a second.


Come on, man; that talented guy is seriously hurt 😭


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

CovidFan said:


> I need an explanation of why it's not 10/10.


If they gave another great episode in the future similar to tonight WITH CM Punk vs The Elite (especially Kenny Omega), and a Bryan Danielson appearance ADDED too; that would automatically elevate the show into a 10


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, this makes no sense at all since I was hyped, happy, and energetic throughout the whole show tonight.
> 
> Those memes aren't clever or amusing at all anyway since it's usually ironic


1. You do not know what the word ironic means.
2. You would be hyped, happy, and energetic throughout the whole show even if they aired two hours of a repeating five second gif of Wheeler Yuta blanking staring at the camera with his personalityless soul vacuum of a face.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

One Shed said:


> 2. You would be hyped, happy, and energetic throughout the whole show even if they aired two hours of a repeating five second gif of Wheeler Yuta blanking staring at the camera with his personalityless soul vacuum of a face.


I need this, but over the course of the two hours it slowly transitions into a gif of Marko Stunt flossing


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> I need this, but over the course of the two hours it slowly transitions into a gif of Marko Stunt flossing


Why do I get the feeling you are already in possession of such a gif? Or at least one of the end result...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I skipped the battle royal cause the prize was meaningless.

The promo exchange was fucking brilliant however.

Darby gave Joe his best match since kross.

The yuta CC tag match legitimately had me fighting the urge to sleep more than the warm weather.

The aftermath was.....so......fucking.....dumb. a ger post makes more sense.

The main event fucking ruled.

Oh screw you Tony you made me actually want to watch final battle simply for what should hopefully be the main event


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

FINALLY! Khan did something decent with Ricky Starks. No idea why it took him so long. Wish in the 3 years of him being at AEW, he would have jumped in the gym with Hobbs and put some thickness on


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

Just saw the Starks and MJF promo. Loved it. Haven't seen much of Starks before but he was great.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Good show, but where was my Elite/Death Triangle match?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Great Dynamite

what else possibly needs to be said? Feels like pre-brawl out scrum AEW


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Really good Dynamite, thoroughly enjoyed Joe vs Darby, the Ricky vs MJF promo, even the weekly JAS vs BCC outing was less obnoxious this time around. And man, what a fucking main event. The stakes were there, the winners were finally not a given, the action was amazing, and the crowd was into it. I wish they got a week or two of additional buildup, but it was great.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

One Shed said:


> Why do I get the feeling you are already in possession of such a gif? Or at least one of the end result...


Look, what happens in the Marko folder stays in the Marko folder


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Damn good show, second week on the bounce too.

The Pebble was IMMENSE. Held his own against MJF, even getting his mole over.

Great match ups and quality throughout. I like how they wrote Regal out too.

Very hard to criticise anything about this week, aside from the usual too much ROH mentions, but brilliant show top to bottom.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

great show

ohhh scissor me daaaaaddy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Crazy that it's taken this long for them to showcase Starks when they've been constantly pushing trash. 

I like how they're getting multiple people involved in the world title scene - It should be a constant thing rather than it feeling like people are taking turns. Feels like too little, too late with Danielson though. 

I'm sure FTR/Acclaimed was great but the former losing clean tells me they're not long for this company. The Bucks have been shameless in fucking them over. Better off elsewhere.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Irish Jet said:


> Crazy that it's taken this long for them to showcase Starks when they've been constantly pushing trash.
> 
> I like how they're getting multiple people involved in the world title scene - It should be a constant thing rather than it feeling like people are taking turns. Feels like too little, too late with Danielson though.
> 
> I'm sure FTR/Acclaimed was great but the former losing clean tells me they're not long for this company. *The Bucks have been shameless in fucking them over.* Better off elsewhere.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Really good show. That Starks promo was _chef's kiss_. The spear sending MJF out of his boots should be in a Dynamite starting video package every week.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

bdon said:


> View attachment 141337


^ Your face when the Bucks don't let you stare at their dicks with them


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

CM Buck said:


> I skipped the battle royal cause the prize was meaningless.
> 
> The promo exchange was fucking brilliant however.
> 
> ...


The ROH World Championship is the main event. They said it every time they ran down the card.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I've read the report. About time Starks got a chance to shine. 

Seems a good show apart from the tag match with Yuta, Garcia and Hager which was too long All three needs to be cut loose.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

A fun show last night. The battle royal was pretty formulaic, but at least energetic. Starks/MJF promo segment was brilliant. A few other random thoughts:


Very interesting and unexpected storyline wrap-up with the Regal promo. Is he gone for good? I guess we'll see.
Kiera Hogan looked really strong in the six-women tag match (which I thought was fine, and the perfect length). Kiera looks like she could get a big push. Jade going over Madison at the end was the right finish.
Pretty incredible tag match to end the show. I love also how AEW can just be like, "Oh, by the way, double dog collar match at the pay-per-view"!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The real Axel said:


> ^ Your face when the Bucks don't let you stare at their dicks with them
> View attachment 141338


GIF of Punk’s weekly segment on TV incoming in 5, 4, 3, 2…













Quality entertainment by the empty-headed fucking dumb fuck.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Who knew they were fortune-tellers @LifeInCattleClass ? Elite on the hunt for Punk’s television spot.












Motherfucker still so scarred by John Cena that the empty-headed fucking dumb fuck is trying to be just like Cena: we LITERALLY can’t see him anymore. HAHAHAH SUPER KICK PARTAYYYY


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

La Parka said:


> TNT still not letting the briscoes on tv huh lol


Yet Mike Tyson a convicted rapist and Snoop Dogg who has been arrested 1000s of times on weed possession. 

Yet one homophobic comment like 12 years ago and that's where the executives won't let you on the show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MJF/Starks was good, but getting a bit overrated. Starks cut a good promo, the best promo I’ve seen from him by far. Not great, some stuttering and repeating of lines, but he at least brought some fire and it didn’t feel forced like he usually does.

MJF though cut one of his weaker promos. I’m guessing he was told to hold back and let Starks shine, which is fair. Giving the face challenger some momentum, especially in Starks’ case, was important. Still him not going as deep kinda felt a bit disappointing. I get it though.

Good stuff as a whole and match should be good between them.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Not a bad episode. The best in a long time, in fact. Unsurprisingly, when you focus on the likes of MJF, Starks, Darby, Samoa Joe, Moxley, Hayter, Jade, etc. instead of ROH, Yuta, and Garcia, the show is actually good.

Shaky battle royal to start but the segment with Starks and MJF after it was gold. They didn't have much time to build their match but they made the most of it. Starks needs to be a much more prominent player in the company going forward. Let him feud with Joe after Wardlow finishes with him.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Like how MJF addressed Danielson with "a little birdie told me..."


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ripcitydisciple said:


> The ROH World Championship is the main event. They said it every time they ran down the card.


I'm not sure Jericho and CC will be able to follow the dog collar. Especially if it's as awesome the mjf punk one was cause Hangman vs Cole really suffered


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Just watched the episode: 

MJF and Starks promo battle is what I want more of in wrestling in general. Let the talents talk us into the building and in front of our TVs. Athleticism is nice, but you need to connect with the audience, and these two can do it. 

The TNT Title Match was the most I've enjoyed a Samoa Joe match since his time in TNA, and it was entirely because of Darby being tossed around like a ragdoll. Darby really is something special. Made Joe look strong and he took unbelievable bumps that got him mad respect from everyone watching. 

I want to like Kip Sabian's new persona, but it is so ill-defined that I don't know what to think of it. When it started, I was hoping it would be the new Al Snow and Head, but instead, it is more like Planet Stasiak. 

BCC vs. JAS tag match....yeah I didn't care. Even the Claudio/Hager reunion complete with "We the People" chants could get me invested. Regal's pretape was a nice little send off for him and Mox cut a nice promo to try and sell an ROH PPV I still don't care about. 

House of Black vignette was cool, but Malakai Black needs to do all the talking for the group. 

Jade's group in a six woman tag...when did Kiera Hogan leave The Baddies? I have no memory of that happening. Anyways, Jade won...good. 

Britt and Hayter vs. Saraya and a mystery partner...cue the SASHA BANKS IS COMING speculation. 

FTR vs. The Acclaimed for the Tag Titles in the Main Event: Match was very good though I don't know if I would have had FTR lose right before the match with The Briscoes. This probably would have been a good time to do a DQ, but hey. Also, I get that FTR is feuding with The Gunns, but why did they relay the message for Dem Boys?


----------



## ChupaVegasX (5 mo ago)

Top bins said:


> Yet Mike Tyson a convicted rapist and Snoop Dogg who has been arrested 1000s of times on weed possession.
> 
> Yet one homophobic comment like 12 years ago and that's where the executives won't let you on the show.


The difference is, Mike Tyson and Snoop are big time stars. The people tuning in to see the Briscoes are already watching the product. They bring zero new fans to the product.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

kingfunkel said:


> FINALLY! Khan did something decent with Ricky Starks. No idea why it took him so long. Wish in the 3 years of him being at AEW, he would have jumped in the gym with Hobbs and put some thickness on


Finally? This Starks push started back in August.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I skipped the Battle Royal, but saw the promo between MJF and Straks. Two fine mic workers. Hopefully Straks will look strong against MJF. 
Hayter is awesome. 
Sky Blue was on Dynamite jeej... againt team Jade... Skip'.
Good tag main event.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

TripleG said:


> Britt and Hayter vs. Saraya and a mystery partner...cue the SASHA BANKS IS COMING speculation.


Obviously Sasha would make some sense here. And to add, Naomi and Jade were hanging at a basketball game the other night and shared pics on their SM. 

Another possibility though is someone from Japan as Nak was just over yonder and posted something to the effect "that his mission was completed and let's wait to see what happens" ... so perhaps he secured a talent. Kairi would make for a pretty cool moment and would be available it appears. 

If it's an already known and contracted member of the roster, hopefully that would be announced ahead of the match.


----------



## tenaf98208 (1 mo ago)

redban said:


> Hager gets pinned after an uppercut?


After Hager took three full, slow strides before "accidentally" running into Garcia.


----------



## ChupaVegasX (5 mo ago)

AEW has learned nothing if Saraya’s partner is anyone other than Sasha Banks. They’re hyping it a month out. If Saraya’s partner is Toni Storm, Thunder Rosa, or some woman from Japan, they could have just announced it on Rampage or the Dynamite before. Instead, they’re probably going to be talking about it for a full month. Just not smart to build up something and then roll out someone we have seen on AEW TV before.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Ricky Starks. That is all


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

First hour was fire then the show fell off a cliff. Regals promo was the most nonsensical mess I've heard on a pro wrestling show in a long time. FTR seemed like they were trying to drag Acclaimed into their water of workrate and Acclaimed couldn't quite keep up, but it was alright.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> *First hour was fire then the show fell off a cliff. *Regals promo was the most nonsensical mess I've heard on a pro wrestling show in a long time. FTR seemed like they were trying to drag Acclaimed into their water of workrate and Acclaimed couldn't quite keep up, but it was alright.


Seems like the show fell of a cliff when you give average wrestlers with no charisma 15 minutes in the ring. I'm talking Yuta, Garcia and Hager. 

The first segment and I've watched that segment now was fire 🔥 Ricky Starks was made to look like something.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Top bins said:


> Seems like the show fell of a cliff when you give average wrestlers with no charisma 15 minutes in the ring. I'm talking Yuta, Garcia and Hager.
> 
> The first segment and I've watched that segment now was fire 🔥 Ricky Starks was made to look like something.


Good god Jake Hager. How could anyone be anything but completely bored with the guy.


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

that regal promo made no sense. why didn't he explain why he turned on moxley ?? a cheap way to write him off TV not giving us a proper end to the story. FTR vs briscoes will be another fantastic tag match but the match has zero build up. I don't know why the briscoes aren't on AEW tv.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Finally got round to watching the full show. It was actually a really good show. Nothing too much to really complain about. 

The Regal promo was nonsensical. It was like they booked themselves into a corner and tried to squirm their way out of it. 

No idea why Brian Cage stumbled towards the rope, jumped over it and onto the apron. 

Women's segment was the low point, of a very solid show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I just now realized the title is a Beyonce reference


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

PROS:

starks vs MJF = great segment. people have been saying starks needs to be pushed for ages now. good to see him getting a spot on the show every week now and he killed it on the mic during this segment.

joe vs darby = loved this match. darby sells really good and makes his opponent look great. joe came across as a really evil heel in this one. wardlow coming out should have lead to a brawl before refs broke it up,

FTR VS acclaimed = really good match. hated the ending. why would he no sell the powerbomb??

CONS:

women's match = didn't care.

house of black need to be featured on the show properly instead of doing these nothing promos.

backstage segments continue to be trash. 2 min promos that do nothing and are just there to set up a match on rampage. none of these backstage segments get enough interest in the matches so that people will tune into rampage.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

hybrid92_ said:


> PROS:
> 
> starks vs MJF = great segment. people have been saying starks needs to be pushed for ages now. good to see him getting a spot on the show every week now and he killed it on the mic during this segment.
> 
> ...


That’s exactly what the promos on Dynamite are for though. If you aren’t interested in the wrestlers, matches and promos on Rampage AEW needs more high profile matches and wrestlers booked that will be interesting.


----------

